# Raw Discussion Thread - 03/20 - No Sleep Till Brooklyn!



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *WWE Raw preview, March 20, 2017: Brooklyn, N.Y. braces for battle of juggernauts*
> 
> After Braun Strowman laid out Roman Reigns this past Monday night, The Big Dog will have an opportunity for redemption when he battles The Monster Among Men on Raw, just two weeks before he faces The Undertaker at WrestleMania, The Ultimate Thrill Ride. Plus, Chris Jericho presents a special edition of “The Highlight Reel” with the “real” Kevin Owens as his guest!


*Roman Reigns and Braun Strowman settle the score*












> Roman Reigns has a near-insurmountable task ahead as he prepares to take on The Undertaker at WrestleMania. But first he’ll need to resolve his unfinished business with Braun Strowman, who has been on the warpath since his defeat to The Big Dog at WWE Fastlane.
> 
> This past Monday on Raw, after Reigns shrugged off the warnings of WWE Hall of Famer Shawn Michaels and vowed to retire The Deadman during The Ultimate Thrill Ride, Strowman blindsided “The Guy” and left him reeling on the entrance ramp. Because of this attack, Raw General Manager Mick Foley scheduled a match between the warring rivals this Monday night on Raw. Will Reigns be able to conquer The Monster Among Men as his fateful WrestleMania battle with The Phenom draws closer?


*Do repercussions await Mick Foley?*












> After attempting to “fire” Raw Commissioner Stephanie McMahon and being humiliated in the middle of the ring by Triple H, General Manager Mick Foley had finally had enough, sliding his right hand into his trusted Mr. Socko and applying the dreaded Mandible Claw to The Cerebral Assassin.
> 
> This Attitude Era-esque moment brought the WWE Universe in Detroit’s Joe Louis Arena to its feet before Stephanie saved her husband with a low blow to Foley, but longtime fans of The Hardcore Legend will be far less enthused about what happens next. Triple H and Stephanie don’t exactly forgive and forget, so one wonders if Foley’s days as Raw GM are now numbered.


*Will “Heyman’s Theory of WrestleMania Relativity” ring true?*












> Per Brock Lesnar advocate-turned-physicist Paul Heyman, “F-5 = Lesnar goes up, down goes Goldberg.” Heyman is known for hyperbole in certain instances, but after The Beast Incarnate finally got the better of the Universal Champion on the March 6 edition of Raw by way of that finishing maneuver, it’s much easier to believe that Lesnar’s bout with Goldberg at WrestleMania will be far different from the big men’s recent encounters at Survivor Series and Royal Rumble.
> 
> Indeed, Lesnar’s successful attack on Goldberg proved to be an appropriately stomach-turning twist for their rivalry en route to The Ultimate Thrill Ride. And as Lesnar ups his game in pursuit of redemption — not to mention the coveted Universal Championship — so, too, must Goldberg prepare for what could be his greatest battle yet.


*Chris Jericho to expose the “real” Kevin Owens on "The Highlight Reel"*












> Chris Jericho’s “The Highlight Reel” has featured some incredible guests since its 2003 inception — including Goldberg, The Rock, Shawn Michaels, “Stone Cold” Steve Austin and even Kevin Owens — but Monday’s edition might be the most enlightening installment yet. After Owens betrayed him during “The Festival of Friendship,” the United States Champion is out to expose his former best friend for who he truly is and, as such, he has invited the “real” Kevin Owens to the set for an unconventional installment of his talk show.
> 
> What exactly does the curator of “The List of Jericho” have in store for The Prizefighter, and how might this unusual “Highlight Reel” change the landscape of their United States Championship Match at WrestleMania? Whatever happens, controversy is sure to follow.


*Will Triple H’s attack keep Seth Rollins from WrestleMania?*












> Seth Rollins made a surprising appearance on Monday’s Raw to get some pre-WrestleMania retribution against Triple H. Unfortunately for Rollins, The Cerebral Assassin was one step ahead, brutalizing the would-be “Kingslayer’s” recently injured knee with his own crutch.
> 
> Rollins is no less resolute in his quest to take down The Game at WrestleMania, turning The Ultimate Thrill Ride into the ultimate nightmare for the calculating WWE COO. However, given Triple H’s ruthless barrage on The Architect’s knee, one must imagine that the chances of seeing Rollins hit the ring in Orlando are slim at best.


*Dana Brooke to bring her new attitude to Brooklyn, N.Y.*












> Having finally had enough of being browbeaten by Charlotte Flair, Dana Brooke finally snapped on her mentor and delivered an unexpected beatdown to The Queen that indefinitely severed their association.
> 
> WWE.com reporters caught up with the powerhouse moments after the assault on Charlotte, and she revealed that her actions were “a long time coming” and that she’s “not finished with her yet.” How will Charlotte respond to the actions of her one-time protégé, and how might this new mindset alter Dana’s trajectory on The Road to WrestleMania? Plus, will Charlotte be distracted as she prepares to battle Bayley and Sasha Banks in a Raw Women’s Championship Triple Threat Match during The Ultimate Thrill Ride?
> 
> Don’t miss any of the action as Monday Night Raw emanates from Brooklyn, N.Y. at 8/7 on USA Network.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Where's the Paige/Xavier preview?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, if they let him on TV, good luck Xavier.

Oh and the Jericho/Owens stuff should be good. Looking forward to Strowman vs. Reigns but I really wish Strowman was doing more than just being a stop gap between Roman vs. Undertaker going into WrestleMania.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I may buy tickets to this week's RAW since some are still available last time I checked. The tickets are as low as $25.20. If it doesn't snow, I'll probably find my way to Barclays.

I hope I get to see Undertaker in person again. There's nothing like that feeling when his music hits. The place went crazy last year. I hope there's a Roman/Taker confrontation.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

This is gonna be awkward....


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> This is gonna be awkward....


Last year, the crowd chanted "You fucked Chyna" to HHH when his promo was going on. I'd be disappointed if Brooklyn did not deliver on some type of messiness. I'm not sure if the chant made it to TV. But the crowd got so restless as the night wore on and started some weird chants. The wave was fun though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Empress said:


> I may buy tickets to this week's RAW since some are still available last time I checked. The tickets are as low as $25.20. If it doesn't snow, I'll probably find my way to Barclays.
> 
> I hope I get to see Undertaker in person again. There's nothing like that feeling when his music hits. The place went crazy last year. I hope there's a Roman/Taker confrontation.


I'm wondering if the gong will go off again or the lights go out during Reigns match with Braun. Or maybe Taker will be on this week and the go home show. Probably more likely he's on next week tbh.

If you though, hope he's there


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

They're definitely getting roasted by the crowd here.

Poor choice of words i know


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If they dare to use the New Day they should put them on a backstage segment or in a previously recorded segment.

And honestly, does anyone cares about Dana?


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Xavier needs to come out and challenge Del Rio to a Paige-pounding contest. Book it as the WM main event. The WWE wants mainstream attention, right?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

NEW...DAY....CUCKS


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Rollins/HHH :mark:

KO/Jericho :mark:

The rest can go fuck. Poor Strowman probably losing to Reigns again because DA UNDATAKAH legit only shows up once a year to build his feud. Whatever.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I remember when Seth's nudes were posted and everyone said the next week he would get roasted by the crowd...and nothing happened lol. Maybe it was the town they were in so it could be a different story in Brooklyn for Xavier. But I wouldn't get too excited about Xavier getting "roasted" or whatever. 

Anyways, curious to see if Seth shows up this week to challenge HHH or if they're waiting for the go home Raw.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

WWE - Please stop referring to Wrestlemania as "The Ultimate Thrill Ride". It's not going to catch on.

Anyway, it will be interesting if there's a New Day in-ring segment. Although, like already mentioned Rollins didn't get roasted by the crowd at all following his nude leaks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

In for Rollins/HHH and KO/Jericho.

Everything else is trash right now. And major LOL if Taker doesn't show up again.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Hope we wont be confronted with a crowd similar to the geniuses who randomly shouted "you suck Cena", "you suck Bryan" on that one RAW after Wrestlemania. But I also do not think that there will be anything "big" happening, although this one is way more controversial than the Seth one. Wasn't that one mentioned in a segment, though? I am not entirely sure but I can vaguely remember something like that.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

"The Ultimate Thrill Ride"

:lmao

:focus


----------



## Groovybaby (Feb 11, 2017)

Can't wait for RAW. Woods is poised to receive a big pope lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Soon as my man Xavier comes out crowd better be :applause


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm guessing Braun will get his win back against Roman (with help from an undertaker distraction)...


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Wonder if Xavier makes it on TV. Kind of hope he does just to see what happens.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Really hope Xavier is on TV just for any potential LOLz from the crowd. Come on, WWE. You've given us another boring Road to WM; at least throw us a bone here.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Brooklyn crowd will make it good, no point hiding Woods quicker he shows up the quicker the crowd get it out there system


----------



## 1990WCW (Nov 21, 2016)

I'd love to hear some Southpaw Regional Wrestling chants!!


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Safe to say this is going to rate highly.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Couldn't give a fuck about this show or the road to WM (can't believe it's in two weeks with this little to no hype lol). The crowd will be the MVPs of the night if they take advantage. Do not disappoint me Brooklyn or you forever take an L.

The title "Monday Night RAW" couldn't be any more appropriate than tonight :duckfocus


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

WWE and their buzzwords. :tenay

If I hear them call WrestleMania The Ultimate Thrill Ride one more time. :fuckthis


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> If they dare to use the New Day they should put them on a backstage segment or in a previously recorded segment.
> 
> And honestly, does anyone cares about Dana?


i care about her boobs :hbkshrug


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Really hope Xavier is on TV just for any potential LOLz from the crowd. Come on, WWE. You've given us another boring Road to WM; *at least throw us a bone here*.


HA, see what you did there....:evil


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This crowd better have fun with Steph tonight and no cm Punk chants are not the way to go.


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

if they do what they did with the cm punk chants and ignored them for so long i can see this turning very dire for them, if xavier and co just cut a promo like norm and big e goes like so what ya do at weekend, and xavier goes watched some videos it was interesting or something. that would easily just shut up people about it, instead wwe will probs just ignore it for ayear and the chants about it will carry on


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I actually am a little hyped for the show to be honest, not counting the obvious reason from the Paige drama which I am looking forward to also.

-The whole Foley/HHH/Rollins drama. 
-If Balor will return tonight or they will keep him off since theres only a few weeks left till WM.
-Whats next for Dana Brooke and if her turning on Charlotte will help her.
-Maybe Austin Aries if he does something

The rest of whats been building on RAW is "blah".


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

3 things people are looking forward too 

HHH/Seth :mark:

Jericho/Owens :mark:

Reigns/Taker :mark: 

Let's see where these stories take us tonight.

Also The new Day lol


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing Xavier's Wood.
Hope the crowd gives him a huge pop shot.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rollins/HHH and Jericho/Owens stuff may be interesting. Rest of it looks like shit. Dana Brooke getting her own preview panel to :lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

buddyboy said:


> Looking forward to seeing Xavier's Wood.
> Hope the crowd gives him a *huge pop shot*.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only in to see how they continue to build up Reigns/Taker and Rollins/Triple H.

I have a feeling that tonight they will do what they could have done at Fastlane and have Taker interfere in the Reigns/Braun match. I rather they have Reigns just win the match clean and then Taker showing up to confront Reigns about his claim that he would retire him. Braun will be in the André the Giant Memorial so they should just give closure to this angle he has with Reigns. If Taker want to keep things "mysterious" they could just have the lights go out and use Taker's voice and the titantron to have Taker answer to Reigns and tell him the usual "rest in piece" line.

Rollins should show up and cut a promo to officially setup his match with Triple H. Steph could come out to confront him and try to deny him the match only for Foley to come out and actually setup the match. That would tie neatly with what happened last week. Triple H doesn't needs to be on tonight, they could save it for the go home show and have them both brawl on that show and be separated by officials without having one or the other stand tall. Steph could also fire Foley here and then tell Rollins that she will give him the match and talk about how she is looking forward to Triple H ending his career and such.

In any case, here is hoping that they do something good to continue building up both feuds.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Looking forward to the crowds reaction for Woods.









Though, i wouldn't be surprised if they let only Big E and Kofi go out there.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

At this point Balor needs to hold off until after Mania.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

starsfan24 said:


> At this point Balor needs to hold off until after Mania.


I see him showing up the RAW after Mania. No reason for him to show up tonight or next week.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm only interested in Rollins/HHH and Owens/Y2J. Although, I don't think Rollins is showing up tonight so he can sell the injury. I'm also interested where Joe fits in all of this...they've built him up strong and him being put in the Andre battle royal seems like such a waste. I was thinking him vs Balor seemed like the obvious choice but they have yet to bring Balor back so who knows.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke

:focus


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking forward to Raw BIG TIME tonight on a few different levels.

:mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Preview sounds awful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope there's a Women's match tonight. Would love to laugh at them attempt to run the ropes.

:mj4

ALWAYS good for a laugh.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I think the WWE should give all of it's female competitors a vacation until WM...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I only care about the reaction they will have for Xavier Woods. That's all.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Keeping Xavier off TV would be huge mistake.



So, of course.... WWE being WWE they will. 


Chants should be amusing tonight either way.. :xavier


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Gainn said:


> Keeping Xavier off TV would be huge mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WWE could make X into a star from this. X could make himself into a star from this.

We'll see.

I expect WWE to drop the ball though.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> WWE could make X into a star from this. X could make himself into a star from this.
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> I expect WWE to drop the ball though.


Exactly.. They need to troll the shit out of people with it.


Have Xavier carried down to the ring on a litter or something.. Anything.. lol


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

I have not watched raw in 3 weeks. Only watching this for the Paige aftermath. Dont disapoint brooklyn 


"PAIGE LOVES CUM" 

"BRAD MA-DOX BRAD MA-DOX" 

"WE WANT PAIGE"


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Looking forward to hearing the crowd's reaction for Xavier Woods


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks like the recent leaks was the shot in the arm this company needed in the build up to Mania.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Looks like the recent leaks was the shot in the arm this company needed in the build up to Mania.


Depending on the supposed leak that is happening during Raw (the leaker has hinted at it being "ladyballs" herself) the WWE is probably secretly happy about this as its taken attention off of the lack of buzz for Mania :lmao


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Should i stay till 6 in the morning since i have a early class at 8... thats the question :hmmm


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Looks like the recent leaks was the shot in the arm this company needed in the build up to Mania.


shot in the face*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Should i stay till 6 in the morning since i have a early class at 8... thats the question :hmmm


You should :focus on your studies


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> I have not watched raw in 3 weeks. Only watching this for the Paige aftermath. Dont disapoint brooklyn
> 
> 
> "PAIGE LOVES CUM"
> ...


Just a subtle "OOOOOHHHHH OOOH OOHH" in harmony to her theme song everytime Xavier is on screen would be gold.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm mostly looking for the push of Dana Brooke as a badass. I hope they're going into that direction. She was so damn good near the end of her NXT tenure. 

Oh, also expecting the Brooklyn crowd to be alot of fun tonight.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

If would be awesome if they did a segment about a supposed "leaked" video of Xavier doing something questionable and it turns out to be super innocent. Thats how you take control of contoversies and make them work for your benefit.

I'm going to guess Xavier will say something like "Hey let's check twitter to see what our fans think of this" and then Kofi and Big E will be like "No, No, that's not a good idea."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't even care about the storylines/segments tonight. All I want is straight up fuckery with this Pagie/Maddox/Xavier shit.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This raw is one of the most anticipated don't let me down Brooklyn.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Should be fun...hopefully the crowd is actually good unlike last week's crowd.

Holy shit did Detroit disappoint.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm more excited about the crowd tonight then I am the actual show lol


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to Rollins/HHH, KO/Jericho and Aries/Neville.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

jayman321 said:


> Should be fun...hopefully the crowd is actually good unlike last week's crowd.
> 
> *Holy shit did Detroit disappoint*.


unkout

Last RAW at the Joe, nothing disappointing about that.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

jayman321 said:


> Holy shit did Detroit disappoint.


How so, specifically? :mj


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Ignignokt said:


> How so, specifically? :mj


:verlander


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Muta said:


> :verlander


:miggy2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Raw starts at midnight for our uk viewers. 

Still we have: 

Owens/Y2J
Triple H/Rollins 
Neville/Aries 
Taker appearance? 

wens3


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Does Xavier Woods receive the loudest pop of the year tonight? :lol :lol :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Taker is in Brooklyn according to PWInsider


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't give a crap about the Paige drama, so I'm hoping the crowd doesn't ruin the show with chants about it.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

just bought some tix on stubhub. gonna go with my friend. not expecting anything great but its always better in person


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hopefully, we get some good Paige chants tonight. Something to distract us from this awful Road to WM.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not exactly going to say I'm excited to get to see Raw tonight since classes are off tonight, but I guess I am intrigued. I doubt beyond words the show is going to of any quality since none of the rest of them are, and to be honest I doubt they are going to breath a word about anything, I also doubt the crowd is going to do anything noteworthy, but I do suppose we'll see.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

UNDERTAKER AND XAVIER WOODS ON THE SAME SHOW :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

This crowd better fucking deliver some quality chants and meme to make this shit watchable.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

:shitstorm


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

when you talking about how the crowd going to react doing a road to wrestlemania raw.
That should tell you right there how much this road to wrestlemania sucks when the crowd is the main reason why people are excited about the show and not the storylines.

BTW I am looking forward to the highlight reel cause anything with Jericho in it is gold and I expect more great buildup for Jericho/Owens at WM which imo should be the main event cause its the only storyline I care about.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

not an awful RTWm but please please poor Stephanie with Paige chants or Brad Maddox

I would love it if Brad Maddox chants became the new CM Punk chants


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't give a crap about the Paige drama, so I'm hoping the crowd doesn't ruin the show with chants about it.


"Ruin" it? They have the potential to MAKE it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't give a crap about the Paige drama, so I'm hoping the crowd doesn't ruin the show with chants about it.


Only during the jobber segments hopefully. Steph and new day will get it too.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

In before New Day are pulled
In before crowd is garbage


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> not an awful RTWm


Yes it is. :aj3


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HerNotThem said:


> Yes it is. :aj3


only if your a smark mark.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

There will be lots of confiscated signs tonight.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I want someone to bring in a replica NXT Women's Championship Belt, then get some mayonnaise at one of the food vendors.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843962210149941248


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

AryaDark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843962210149941248


Praise Brooklyn. This gonna be good.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

AryaDark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843962210149941248


Lit.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I pity the company tonight this is going to be brutal. That said, this is a must watch Raw.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

AryaDark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843962210149941248


Good! I hope these become the new CM Punk chants


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

The ratings will be higher than usual for tonight's Raw...and it has nothing to do with WM...sad.

Hopefully Reigns get some mic time...should be good TV.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Haven't watched RAW since 2014. I'm gonna tune in just for the Paige/Xavier/Maddox fuckery


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maddox chants already. :lol


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I guess I best start watching Raw, with Mania 2 weeks away eurrghh such a chore.*


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

AryaDark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843962210149941248


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if New Day cuts a promo backstage and WWE mutes the crowd mics while New Day is talking.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy shit. This will be one of those RAW's that I'll never forget :lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

AryaDark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843962210149941248


Can't stop smiling at this. :lmao


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

IN

:focus


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, I wish Maddox was still employed by WWE and I never thought I'd say that. :lol


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Best case scenario is they only put Big E and Kofi on tonight.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Man, I wish Maddox was still employed by WWE and I never thought I'd say that. :lol


Imagine if he was still the GM? the fucking pop he would get would be legendary lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Headliner said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if New Day cuts a promo backstage and WWE mutes the crowd mics while New Day is talking.


New Day should just face this thing head on. Have Big E and Kofi rib Xavier



ShowStopper said:


> Man, I wish Maddox was still employed by WWE and I never thought I'd say that. :lol


 its not like he become a main eventer or anything but defiantly be interesting if he was still there.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> New Day should just face this thing head on. Have Big E and Kofi rib Xavier


Probably not the best idea with Xavier's pregnant wife watching at home.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

The more they try to avoid/hide it..the worse it will end up for them. It will be a longgggg night.

For Reigns/Steph/Woods.

This is bad timing...especially for THIS crowd..holy shit. If it was south carolina or something...no big deal. 

But THE hottest crowd? yeeeeeaa


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Apparently Paige got a huge pop when she appeared on an old Wrestlemania package (source: someone on Reddit)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige might be really, really over if she ever came back.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Apparently Paige got a huge pop when she appeared on an old Wrestlemania package (source: someone on Reddit)


Too bad she didn't get a huge pop because they have tiny cawks...sad...Paige deserves better.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Probably not the best idea with Xavier's pregnant wife watching at home.


did not know about that


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

AryaDark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843962210149941248


Good lord. WWE going to get their A game crowd muting skills tested tonight.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Expecting a long tape delay for this one unfortunately but could be wrong shrugs


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

scshaastin said:


> Expecting a long tape delay for this one unfortunately but could be wrong shrugs


Won't happen.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

jayman321 said:


> Won't happen.


Hope u right ya


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Brad Maddox was great on mic


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Apparently Paige got a huge pop when she appeared on an old Wrestlemania package (source: someone on Reddit)


She got a huge pop alright :Oooh


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

This is the first time I've watched a wrestling show just to see how the crowd reacts


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well all 3 members of New Day will be on Raw tonight


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Paige getting dat pop


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

If they chant Maddox. Well what an underseving immature bunch of idiots. They shouldent be glorifying what Maddox did. I have no idea why this stuff with Paige was leaked now. But to its disrespectful. Rather just focus on the actual show. I know I know not going to happen.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> If they chant Maddox. Well what an underseving immature bunch of idiots. They shouldent be glorifying what Maddox did. I have no idea why this stuff with Paige was leaked now. But to its disrespectful. Rather just focus on the actual show. I know I know not going to happen.


:focus


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I wonder if they're going to confiscate PAIGE signs


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> If they chant Maddox. Well what an underseving immature bunch of idiots. They shouldent be glorifying what Maddox did. I have no idea why this stuff with Paige was leaked now. But to its disrespectful. Rather just focus on the actual show. I know I know not going to happen.


:focus


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is it bad that I'm most excited for the Brooklyn Crowd on the Road to Wrestlemania?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Report of a Paige sign taken away that was placed next to a New Day sign.

So it begins.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> If they chant Maddox. Well what an underseving immature bunch of idiots. They shouldent be glorifying what Maddox did. I have no idea why this stuff with Paige was leaked now. But to its disrespectful. Rather just focus on the actual show. I know I know not going to happen.


 :focus


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

3ku1 said:


> If they chant Maddox. Well what an underseving immature bunch of idiots. They shouldent be glorifying what Maddox did. I have no idea why this stuff with Paige was leaked now. But to its disrespectful. Rather just focus on the actual show. I know I know not going to happen.


Took me a few seconds to Google Translate this sentence but cry me a river. 
:focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Trying to :focus

I have the Paige thread open, this thread open, and /b/ open...


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This Paige stuff is hell of a lot more entertaining than anything else on the RTWM :lmao

I wonder if it draws.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A night where "THIS IS AWESOME" chants are *finally* appropriate.

:mj2


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

On a somewhat related note...Paige is decent..Layla would have been SO much better.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Paige for the most interesting Road to WM since forever


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Idk why people are flipping out about the Paige leak.... It's Paige... :Out


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

One Winged Angel said:


> Idk why people are flipping out about the Paige leak.... It's Paige...


Exactly..I'm just excited for this crowd.

Paige doesn't exactly have a great body. Layla/Mickie James/Lana/90% of pornstars are better.

But I think it's the idea of it never happening and then actually coming true kind of thing getting people excited.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

NEW ...DAY FUCKS NEW....DAY FUCKS


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Time for the A show! opcorn


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And fuckery begins.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Crowd going to be muted for the entire show.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I stopped playing TWD for this, better be entertaining.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Time for the A show! opcorn


Yeaaaaaah you would say that. Someone who loves mediocrity, including your hero, Roman Pains . Only reason to watch tonight is for Brooklyn .


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/20 - No Sleep Till Brooklyn!*

NEW 
DAY FUCKS
NEW 
DAY FUCKS
NEW
DAY FUCKS
NEW
DAY FUCKS
NEW
DAY FUCKS


One Winged Angel said:


> Idk why people are flipping out about the Paige leak.... It's Paige... :Out


Now if it was Becky or Alexa........


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

At least there won't be any CM Punk chants tonight :draper2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*BREAKING NEWS: They just changed Xavier's theme song to this:*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fuck this recap stuff, bring on Brooklyn :focus


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Counting on you tonight BOOOOOOOklyn


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

One Winged Angel said:


> Fuck this recap stuff, bring on Brooklyn :focus


They are starting with a promo so the initial crowd opening reaction will die off


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Such a good ending last week.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Someone please tell Steph she's worse than Karen Jarrett to really drive it home.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Yeaaaaaah you would say that. Someone who loves mediocrity, including your hero, Roman Pains . Only reason to watch tonight is for Brooklyn .


Get ready for the A show son opcorn


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/20 - No Sleep Till Brooklyn!*



HerNotThem said:


> Now if it was Becky or Alexa........


wens3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

No memorial for saying when Pagie's career died?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh no not a lightweight 1lb hollow stick!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good, starting with a recap of the awesome ending from last week.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Wow, this video package makes Seth look so dumb. Didn't really think that crutch situation through did he?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Foley still has a job?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Foley.

:mj4


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

all you heard in that video package was steph. She seriously needs to get off tv.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Even part-time and semi-retired, Triple H, the King of Kings, is still superior to Rollins, or most any other geek they trot out there. They just don't compare, IMO.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

I find it always funny when refs try to make HHH break a hold. What are they going to do ...fine him? lol.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

:focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't dissapoint me Brooklyn


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh yes, there will be so much crowd muting tonight it's going to be a clinic on sound manipulation.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Why are you people excited for pointless Paige crowd chants? LMAO.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trips getting massive heat in Brooklyn.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"DELETE OLDBERG" sign.. That'll get taken soon


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Like he couldn't remember this shit without a card lol


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Raw is better sign ? Wtf


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Paige also got something shoved in her mouth Foley :jericho2


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice, Triple H got booed like a heel right there


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Demolition119 said:


> I find it always funny when refs try to make HHH break a hold. What are they going to do ...fine him? lol.












There's always a Plan B.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Raw is better sign ? Wtf


Sign speaks the truth


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A sock is more over than half the roster :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I think Mick is going to make the match between Rollins and HHH.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Foley committing gimmick infringement on Maddox by being a cuck.

Whoops, spoke too soon. :lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes. Finally. Get the hell out of here


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're cutting his mic.

:lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steph, really?.. fpalm

Can't she just fuck off...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Uh oh, here comes Steph.. Time for the chants :lol


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Sexy as fuck damn


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

alright that is good


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Crowd is being a bunch of bitches. Come on, get them chants going.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Steph always walks like she just finished having Anal.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Queen getting massive and jesus christ her breasts


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

God go the fuck awa


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Stephanie's strut down the ramp looks so weird :lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

No one cares about Paige's mediocre body...gimme a Steph sex tape..or BAYLEY


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Steph dressing like she's 20 years younger than she actually is :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If she has any nudes this would be a good time, god I can't stand this woman


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Does every fucking episode of RAW have to start off with a steph segment? like fuck off


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

That cowboy dude in the front row has probably seen the Paige leaks


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

That heat for Stephanie though


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Got Damn! This bitch fine as fuck tonight


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stephanie just said that Mick Foley screwed up but she screwed up by saying that she gave the index cards not Triple H


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Not even 10 minutes in and this show has me fucking pissed off.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:yum: at Steph in dem boots.

:done if /b/ comes through in the clutch and actually has leaks of her.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Come on Brooklyn start the chants.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Why are you people so desperate to hear these chants??? I don't think the crowd give much of a crap anyway lmao.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Those fucking boo's :ha


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I can't stand Stephanie


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL the crowd said suck it


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Them making Foley's real memory problems an angle pisses me the living fuck off.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Steph getting that heat while still looking great...

:HHH2


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Good Evening everyone!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I thought she was goign to say "SUCK IT" :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steph has some HUGE lines under her eyes.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

When is Kurt Angle coming


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Now everyone is a foley mark


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Stephanie going nuclear already I see.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The fuck? Sami?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Uh, Sami Zayn?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hopefully this doesn't mean more Steph. We see enough of her as it is, lol.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Good. Its about time too. Well done Steph


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Another Raw.. Another Stephanie segment.. rofl


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sami? wtf


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

No one cares about mediocre Paige apparently.

And poor Zayn...the loudest pop he will have.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Making Sami sound like a geek now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And now Zayn's going to get beat up tonight. Steph always wins.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Steph always walks like she just finished having Anal.


There was an "I just got hammered by Triple H", that would be fitting every time she comes out >>>

Zayn out to look like a geek again fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

ZAYYYYYYYNNNNNN getting FIRED!!!

SMACKDOWN HERE HE COMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh Sami, fpalm. Not the time to play the gee-golly good boy.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP Sami


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dammit! GIVE US BRAD MF MADDOX!


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

He's going to smackdown


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CM Punk chants :lol

Is Zayn getting fired too?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CM Punks chants STILL?!?


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Told you there wouldn't be any chants


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Idiots chants for CM Punk and not Brad Maddox. Fuckin morons


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CM PUNK chants. :lol

And Sami to be fired and shipped off to SD! in 3...2...1...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Sami to Smackdown.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

:focus

I'm waiting.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Mick's cab driver home????

meh

EDIT: CM Punk chants? Fuck him and fuck those "fans".

:Out


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sami doesn't give a crap, lol. He wants to be kicked off Raw!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

CM Punk :ha


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Punk chants... fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I love Stephanie's outfit tonight!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sami emasculated.

:lmao


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Why the fuck are they chanting CM Punk?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah, they're doing Zayn for AJ.

Bolstering the roster for Raw without a title.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Stephanie always has to make herself look better than every damn wrestler on the roster?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

lol the brad maddox chant happening quiet but its happening


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"BRAD MADDOX" :lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

5 people chanting Brad? THATS IT? LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

we need a stephanie sex tape


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lmbo here come the chants


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stephanie's got grey roots.


----------



## Federer (Mar 19, 2017)

The "Emasculation Machine" Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JOE!

:mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Time to die, Sami.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sami is totally out of place there. Guy is just pure filler with no direction.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

YASSSS those chants ;maury


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I enjoyed Sami more when he was Survivorman *


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

So they script Sami to go give a corny "this isn't fair!" speech as Steph snarks all over everything. God damn this is terrible.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

So Sami getting whopped by Joe


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Why are they acting like Stephanie hasnt kayfabe fired Foley something like 18 times over the years??


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The boss fight of RAW, Samoa Joe!
:mark:
:woo


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

How doesn't steph get go away heat?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I get that Sami is like a white-meat underdog and all. But Jesus, they don't have to make him sound so corny with his scripts. Yikes.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Don't wanna see Zayn lose again


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

They must have threatened the crowd that anyone caught chanting Maddox was be escorted out or something. 

Chicago would have delivered, Brooklyn you disappoint me.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

If this was the Attitude Era I feel like Sami would have kicked her. I'm not saying that it's right or anything like that but I feel like that is what he would have done.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, Broooklyn is no better tha Corpus Christi, how dissapointing, that segment was the perfect time for a good chant


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Eh didn't really feel that opener.

Expected a lot more for an opener on the RTWM, that too in Brooklyn.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

The show sucks so far...


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Hurry up and release those Steph nudes already so this bitch can fuck off Raw for a few weeks


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> If this was the Attitude Era I feel like Sami would have kicked her. I'm not saying that it's right or anything like that but I feel like that is what he would have done.


*Is that your avatar because you think Paige needs a hug? :kobe9*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Road to WM on both shows has been quite a disappointment outside of a few segments here and there.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWE truly has no clue how to book Sami.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

jayman321 said:


> Damn my dick's getting a little crusty...came earlier and never cleaned it up..now it got glued to my thigh kinda.
> 
> Oh well still smells good though.


blocked


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> The show sucks so far...


 You can thank Steph and the authority BS for that.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I felt bad for Zayn having to deliver that material...


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

15 minutes and people are already shitting on this show. :surprise:


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Well that firing was anticlimactic dog shit, A+ creative!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> They must have threatened the crowd that anyone caught chanting Maddox was be escorted out or something.
> 
> Chicago would have delivered, Brooklyn you disappoint me.


Or maybe Brooklyn doesn't care about the sex tapes as much as this forum does :shrug


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

SureUmm said:


> blocked


Why? It's true though.  Smells like bleach and doritos.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> WWE truly has no clue how to book Sami.


They know exactly what they're doing. They could book him great if they wanted, they want to make him look like shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nimbus said:


> The show sucks so far...


We've only been done with 1 segment.:lmao

Ya'll gotta stop with this.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> 15 minutes and people are already shitting on this show. :surprise:


It's RAW it shits on itself


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Weak opener, but Sami was good. Shame he kept getting cut off by Steph at every turn. It's nothing new though with a Steph segment, so it is what it is.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

FasihFranck said:


> Why the fuck are they chanting CM Punk?


New Yorkans thinking they're edgy but really just making themselves look stupid?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Crowd is soft as hell.

As long as they boo Reigns idc what happens.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

jayman321 said:


> Why? It's true though.  Smells like bleach and doritos.


i was jk but now srsly


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Angle is definitely showing up on the Raw after WM.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

No Paige chants in the opening segment. 

Time for me to tune out again


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Wonder what the Foley twist is gonna be? Obviously he did something last minute to stick it to them.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Sami can work great and all but, honestly, Joe is a future WWE Universal/WWE Champion so, frankly, he (Sami) has to get killed right now.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Just fuck off Steph. Demasculates 2 men at once and nothing said back to her. Egotistical bitch


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This Brooklyn crowd sucks ass :tripsscust


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Boring match


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Are they in Montana? Holy shit.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Everything Joe does just looks devastating.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Nimbus said:


> The show sucks so far...


You mean you don't like Stephanie opening number 2745??? What're you craaaaazy??? That's the backbone of Raw! Just ask Vince!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Sami Zayn, WWE's social justice warrior, how fitting :lol


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

"His stance to Social Justice Warrior"

FUCK OFF GRAVES. :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

We want maddox chants?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

They said Muscle Buster!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Boring match


Yeah I think they don't work well with each other.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

jayman321 said:


> Crowd is soft as hell.
> 
> As long as they boo Reigns idc what happens.


If people want the Reigns push to stop, they would be wise to remain silent instead of booing.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

The crowd were chanting CM Punk because it pisses that stupid bitch off. Punk chants are the closest thing Steph will ever get to a comeuppance


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Is this Samoan Joe guy the modern Yokozuna?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Are they really chanting Maddox? :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Not feeling this match.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

This 280 pound motherfucker just hit an elbow suicida and said "YOU CANNOT ESCAPE ME" god damn.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Samoa Joe doing a suicide dive...lawd


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did Corey call Sami a social justice warrior? :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Wonder if Wrestlemania this year will be loud by the crowd chanting about Maddox and Paige etc.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm done. Fuck this show.

I have Bob's Burgers, last man on earth and DB Super to watch.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Maybe normie crowsd don't know about nude leaks


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Some of you don't wait but a minute before you bitch and whine!

Give the show a chance, for fuck sake!


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

Trophies said:


> Samoa Joe doing a suicide dive...lawd


You can't wrestle in the 'E nowadays if you don't do that fucking move.

Shit match so far. Disappointing.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Is this Samoan Joe guy the modern Yokozuna?


He certainly has the demeanor of No-Fucks-Given Yoko. >


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> Wonder if Wrestlemania this year will be loud by the crowd chanting about Maddox and Paige etc.


Hopefully by then people will have gotten over this crap.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

CenaNuff123 said:


> The crowd were chanting CM Punk because it pisses that stupid bitch off. Punk chants are the closest thing Steph will ever get to a comeuppance


Brad Maddox chants would have been more appropriate since its the current bad thing for WWE in the news. 

Punk chants are overrated. Completely useless chant doesnt do shit.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Me thinks I heard some weak "we want Paige" chants. Crowds love themselves.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Why is this crowd so freaking mild? I thought Brooklyn was a tough crowd?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

You gotta applaud the consistency of Michael Cole.. it's a rare man who can be so shitty at his job week after week after week.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Game of Thrones said:


> Some of you don't wait but a minute before you bitch and whine!
> 
> Give the show a chance, for fuck sake!


 25 mins in and we've had a Steph promo, Zayn look like a bitch and a meh match between Zayn-Joe.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Samoa Joe is actually kind of boring to be honest


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> Wonder if Wrestlemania this year will be loud by the crowd chanting about Maddox and Paige etc.


Gonna be hard with an outdoor stadium.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Vince learned his lesson from Daniel Bryan. You wont see Sami Zayn losing in 18 seconds or getting squashed to avoid a ground swell of support and creating a DB 2.0. He wont be a threat as long as he's in midcard purgatory.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

JDP2016 said:


> Hopefully by then people will have gotten over this crap.


Buddy, people still chant CM Punk, 3 years later....


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Whelp time to record the rest of this dumb shit and fast forward later and watch like only 5 minutes total. Thanks NY..you failed.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Is that your avatar because you think Paige needs a hug? :kobe9*


She could probably use a hug right about now but I'm pretty sure I made it that picture a few weeks ago. I hope you're enjoying RAW tonight! :grin2:


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Who the hell is that ugly bitch with no ass in your sig trying to twerk? ^


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> 25 mins in and we've had a Steph promo, Zayn look like a bitch and a meh match between Zayn-Joe.



Exactly. In a 3+ hour show we've had 1 promo and 1 match that is still in progress.

Let's just see what happens.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Not feeling this match, show suckks so far


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Algernon said:


> Vince learned his lesson from Daniel Bryan. You wont see Sami Zayn losing in 18 seconds or getting squashed to avoid a ground swell of support and creating a DB 2.0. He wont be a threat as long as he's in midcard purgatory.


:flair


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Damn they freakin squash Zayn every match lately.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Half hour in and I haven't heard Graves make a Pantera reference yet. New record?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> Buddy, people still chant CM Punk, 3 years later....


CM Punk is more important than some sex tape.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Wait til the first shitty match it has guys nobody gives two fucks about. Then you'll hear it


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

There's not a lot of signs though wonder if the crowd were warned about it and signs taken away


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Those two little kids lol, they looked bored :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Good match. Way better than their Fastlane bout.


----------



## JollyKrun (Aug 22, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> 25 mins in and we've had a Steph promo, Zayn look like a bitch and a meh match between Zayn-Joe.


Sick ass advatar man


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Always love when Zayn does that DDT.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Been a while since I've seen that move


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

That DDT isn't as cool the 1100th time with Cole telling you it's going to happen for 30 seconds beforfehand.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Zayn looking like a bitch for the trillionth time


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm sick of Sami losing all the time.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Are they really gonna have this match at WM too?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Why the fuck are they making Zayn tap?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Poor Sami. Always losing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Zayn is doneso.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Such a cool move that through the ropes ddt :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Eh match. 

Picked up towards the back end before abruptly ending.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Samoa Joe showing why he spent 20 years in the indies.
Boring, overrated and zero charisma.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So we're two weeks from Mania snd still no plans for Joe at Mania.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Joe legit looked like he'd gone mental at the end there :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns/Strowman happening again tonight.

Yeah, that'll get Reigns finally cheered.

:mj4


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I thought Zayn would get fired right after the match but I guess there's still time for that to happen.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Boring match, im happy it ended


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Joe wins!:mark:


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Poor Sami. Always losing.


You want him to beat Samoa Joe then?


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Really? Just got home from work and I'm already over this booking.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

So they are just booking Joe as the new Rusev. Lame.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

AJ Styles and Natayla told us not to smoke. I liked that commercial a lot better than the one where the guy pulls out his teeth and the one where the lady pulls off her skin ewww.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joe killing fools every week.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The High King said:


> Samoa Joe showing why he spent 20 years in the indies.
> Boring, overrated and zero charisma.


He has a glandular problem!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Goldberg and Lesnar being billed as ONE of the main events of WM.

Like we don't know it isn't closing :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

So what are Zayn, Joe, Balor doing at wrestlemania?


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

When is Finn Balor gonna return?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

People on the WWE Facebook is crapping on Stephanie and saying she's the reason they don't watch RAW :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Man I feel bad for anyone who bought Mania tickets this year.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Colby is next! :mark:


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

The High King said:


> Samoa Joe showing why he spent 20 years in the indies.
> Boring, overrated and zero charisma.


TNA is not "the indies." Whatever you think of it, it's not the same as indie leagues.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Reigns/Strowman happening again tonight.
> 
> Yeah, that'll get Reigns finally cheered.
> 
> :mj4


Only way Roman gets cheered if he appears in one of Paige's leaks >>


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Please just send Sami to Smackdown. This has gotten stupid.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

The crowd is gonna shit on that Strowman/Reigns match lol.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> They know exactly what they're doing. They could book him great if they wanted, they want to make him look like shit.


Maybe they should try that with Roman, they've tried everything else and it hasn't worked...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth update next. Hmm, I wonder how they'll spin this?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

redban said:


> You want him to beat Samoa Joe then?


It was a general statement.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Hopefully Undertaker drags his old ass to the ring and interferes in Roman vs. Strowman.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's see what they do with Rollins next.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

FasihFranck said:


> When is Finn Balor gonna return?


Who cares...Balor is garbage


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh good. They're gonna bury the only believable monster they've created in the last few years again


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm guessing HHH will announce Seth is injured and can't compete.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Isn't Sami supposed to lose a lot since he is a underdog? He loses the small matches but when it really counts he wins. I'm not trying to be mean or anything.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Hopefully Undertaker drags his old ass to the ring and interferes in Roman vs. Strowman.*


Couldn't do it to save Strowman from being pinned at fastlane don't think they will do it now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow, AJ-Shane is really getting top billing over Orton-Bray?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Wow, AJ-Shane is really getting top billing over Orton-Bray?


And you were worried about AJ


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Isn't Sami supposed to lose a lot since he is a underdog? He loses the small matches but when it really counts he wins. I'm not trying to be mean or anything.


When was the last time he had a meaningful match? Battleground 2016?



KingCosmos said:


> Couldn't do it to save Strowman from being pinned at fastlane don't think they will do it now.


All the more reason they will do it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL when Sheamus slapped Mick on the back so hard, it hurt him :lol


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> Wow, AJ-Shane is really getting top billing over Orton-Bray?


Do you think Vince would give up an opportunity to promote his family? He did it with WrestleMania 2000 and The Invasion angle. Why would they stop now?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte and dem titties up next I believe :trips5


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> And you were worried about AJ


 It shouldn't get top billing...


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Charly Caruso finally makes an appearance <3


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

HHH :mark:


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> Wow, AJ-Shane is really getting top billing over Orton-Bray?


If that is the case why give Bray the title if they don't even believe in him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HAVE A NICE DAY :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hunter the GOAT asshole.:trips8


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:lol HHH with the ultimate troll job.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Foot fetish incoming


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Triple H creeping on Bayley before Mick got there :lol


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Is Mick gonna spend the whole night complimenting himself?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Where is Paul London smiling?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao *BAWSE!*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Would have been perfect for Triple H to turn into a brogh kick from Sheamus


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:HA :HA :HA


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Mick!  At least he got a Bayley hug and Sami defended him.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

That was all cringe


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll never get tired of Triple H's face when Seth drops the crutch :lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Tough Brooklyn crowd laps up whatever yuks Steph and Triple H throw out.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Demolition119 said:


> If that is the case why give Bray the title if they don't even believe in him.


 The title should always get top billing, I don't care if AJ is involved in the match... 

The only time it makes sense is when the match is so big it warrants it (HBK v Taker - Career v Streak).

Shane is not big enough to deserve top billing over a WWE title match.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yay! More ego maniacs...HHH and Stephanie need to go away, we've had the annoying authority for like 7 years


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a segment.

:banderas


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ill be cheering for HHH at WM


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

All those clips are from his 24 special :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd totally be down with a Unsanctioned Street Fight to close out WM. 

No ref, no rules, no commentary and half the arena already gone :lol


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Look at this shit lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> Yay! More ego maniacs...HHH and Stephanie need to go away, we've had the annoying authority for like 7 years


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I honestly think if you just skipped all those awful RtWM Raws, Wrestlemania would be three times more enjoyable. Their video packages do a better job getting you excited than those 30 hours of bad Television.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

42 minutes in and we've had one shitty match, typical raw is typical


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

LOL Who's this another fake doctor?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Guessing Angle might be the next RAW GM. It would work if Stephanie and HHH do not show up on television weekly.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Foot fetish incoming


What did I miss? :crying:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm bored


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Almost 1 fucking hour in to RAW and we have only seen one match


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> All those clips are from his 24 special :lol


 So they're faking it? :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

What? Seth's doctor gets TV time? :lol:


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Hunter the GOAT asshole.:trips8





wwe9391 said:


> :lol HHH with the ultimate troll job.


Lmao yeahhh... you gotta wonder what those two really think of each other..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yep, this further confirms Seth will be there :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Titty time w/ Charlotte kada


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> So they're faking it? :lol


Been clear for a while that they are just playing the injury up for the sake of the story.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :lmao *BAWSE!*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843985811540402176


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

time for those chants oh boy


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Still going with the "will he or won't he" angle for Seth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're doing a good job keeping us guessing, but I think some type of match will happen, otherwise, we wouldn't be seeing any of this stuff.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh good.. Dana botching match.. At least this will be entertaining


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I say have Angle take Stephanie's role and have someone else be the RAW GM, like Goldberg if he signs a new deal. This way we do not have Stephanie on television weekly.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Damn Charlotte!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I'll take a Charlotte leak or two... just saying. :lol


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

These divas segments are good for toilet break


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Still impressive at how far Charlotte has come.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Been clear for a while that they are just playing the injury up for the sake of the story.


shhh kayfabe


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I am not sports entertained


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charlotte vs Dana? Marky, where are your gifs?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> When was the last time he had a meaningful match? Battleground 2016?
> 
> Yeah it has been a while since he had a meaningful match, hopefully he gets the chance soon!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Only a retarded monkey would believe Seth wont make it to WM


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> I'll take a Charlotte leak or two... just saying. :lol


A leak or two......... or 40.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Charlotte looking like one of those Viking warrior chicks.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

HHH talking... what the hell could he possibly say that hasn't already been said? "Seth tried coming back too early and has cost himself even more of his career" "If he shows up at Mania, he won't come back after that" "I am the Game, Cerebral Assassin, the Creator, and soon to be destroyer of Seth Rollins" blah blah blah. He's going to probably stretch that out for 10-15 minutes too probably.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

They're already going with Charlotte vs Dana?? Not that's it's a huge money making feud....but the turn just happened last week, dude lol


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> What? Seth's doctor gets TV time? :lol:


It's James Andrew's clinic, they're probably on retainer and have gotten TONS of tv time over the years lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Foot fetish incoming


Lol what? Do not understand.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Even Tamina would have a better body than Paige


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Anything good happened yet? Crowd chants ? Or is this another boring show


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> A leak or two......... or 40.


:banderas

I'm not sure I physically could handle 40. :lol


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

I think they're faking Seth's injury, there is no way they would have an injured guy go to the ring and get reinjured again, especially something serious like the knee.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> HHH talking... what the hell could he possibly say that hasn't already been said? "Seth tried coming back too early and has cost himself even more of his career" "If he shows up at Mania, he won't come back after that" "I am the Game, Cerebral Assassin, the Creator, and soon to be destroyer of Seth Rollins" blah blah blah. He's going to probably stretch that out for 10-15 minutes too probably.


Yeah, after the segment we just saw, I don't see the need for HHH, or anyone involved in that storyline, including Seth if it was him, talking tonight after that segment. Odd and dumb.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Those crickets for Dana :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I want to see Dana botch her entrance flip in the worst way lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Impressive moves, Dana.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dana Brooke's theme song is pretty cool I will give her that.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Thick Charlotte > Debut Charlotte


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hate Dana's gear, it's not flattering at all.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Charlotte vs Dana? Marky, where are your gifs?



















Charlotte got the tiddies out tho bro, I might have to pay a little attention :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Lmao yeahhh... you gotta wonder what those two really think of each other..





















https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...k+hits+HHH+with+flaming+board.gif?format=750w











Think this sums it up here.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

If Dana was stripping at a club she'd smell amazing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

New Day showed up yet?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

WE want Paige :maury


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, after the segment we just saw, I don't see the need for HHH, or anyone involved in that storyline, including Seth if it was him, talking tonight after that segment. Odd and dumb.


I mean I would understand if Seth was going to show up again tonight. But I don't see that happening. Next week probably.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

This company has legitimately forgotten how to book a face turn fans can actually care about. Holy shit.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> New Day showed up yet?


nope


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Feel like some chants will happen in this match.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Charlotte looking divine tonight!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dana walking out to crickets just one week after turning.

:damn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They were chanting something, don't know why, they seemed to mute the mics


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

They`re actually going to give this match over 5 mins?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"WE WANT PAIGE" chants.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

We want paige chants hahaha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Just when I thought Bae-na got rid of that fugly, bedazzled onesie. >:T

:mark: at the WE WANT PAIGE chant, though.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dana is just awful fpalm


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

DGenerationMC said:


> Think this sums it up here.


Still a GOAT match :draper2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

We want Paige chants. Knew it would happen during this match.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Yo. Dana fucking sucks.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i would wreck dana brooke

anyways we want paige chants LOL


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I mean I would understand if Seth was going to show up again tonight. But I don't see that happening. Next week probably.


I reckon we'll see some kind of Trips/Seth brawl next week cos Trips will be all bragging that Seth won't make Mania and that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"We Want Paige" lmao


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

This is God awful.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Are they saying we want Paige? Oh goodness.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lothario said:


> This company has legitimately forgotten how to book a face turn fans can actually care about. Holy shit.


I agree. They should of been building up to Dana breaking away from Charlotte, this way the fans would be more invested. They could of started the build up months ago back when Dana was unintentionally getting Charlotte in situations she had to get herself out of.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

We Want Paige chants. WWE had to let some chants get through so it doesn't look completely shady that there were 0 chants for her. :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

huh uhuh they're chanting for Paige BANTER


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> They were chanting something, don't know why, they seemed to mute the mics


Damn that really sucks.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> They were chanting something, don't know why, they seemed to mute the mics


Dude I heard WE WANT PAIGE clear as day:ha


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dana my bae if y'all don't want her. 

She look like a ride-a-die.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

That was painful...

...and bowling shoe ugly


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

"WE WANT PAIGE!" chants :lmao


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

inv4 mo-ney shot chant


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Holy shit...WE WANT PAIGE chants in the same manner of NEW DAY ROCKS.... :lol


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

"We want paige" to the tune of New Day. Maybe the crowd will actually deliver?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The real kevin owens will be standing up tonight


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Dana walking out to crickets just one week after turning.
> 
> :damn


And lost to a big boot of all things. 

At least we got a "WE! WANT PAIGE!" chant that was done in the tune of the "NEW! DAY ROCKS!" chant. :lmao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

FINALLYYYYY THE STORYLINE WE'VE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

We Want Paige chants are going to be just as annoying as CM Punk chants. It may not happen now but eventually it will.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

What the? Is Charlotte being Kane now with the big boot finish?


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

They need to send Dana back down for more training.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

We want Paige chants would milk the ego of that slutty whore


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I reckon we'll see some kind of Trips/Seth brawl next week cos Trips will be all bragging that Seth won't make Mania and that.


Most likely. I just don't see them doing a Seth surprise return two weeks in a row tonight.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"We. Want Paige"


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

In case you all haven't gotten the message EVERY FACE BLOWS BUT ROMAN REIGNS


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

This should be good.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So much for Dana's face run.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Feel like they ended that match earlier than planned because of the crowd chanting "we want paige" :Rollins


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh highlight reel next...lets see what they do.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Im so interested to see New Day get wrecked out there tonight by this crowd....


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

They wouldn't have let HHH attack Seth's leg if he was actually hurt. Seth is going to be at Mania.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Hopefully we get a good old fashioned brawl between Jeri-KO.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dana probably has the best ass on the roster.

And that's about it.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

misterxbrightside said:


> Im so interested to see New Day get wrecked out there tonight by this crowd....


This is the only reason I'm watching this garbage.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm savouring the Chris Jericho appearances cos he'll be gone soon


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> They wouldn't have let HHH attack Seth's leg if he was actually hurt. Seth is going to be at Mania.


Looks like they may also be setting up HHH/Foley. So who knows.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I actually can't believe the extent to which some people on here are marking out for these Paige related chants. This excites you? It's not going to ruin the show, nor is it going to change the product in anyway. They're doing a pretty damn easy job of brushing it to one side anyway.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Oh highlight reel next...lets see what they do.


 Business finally about to pick up :jericho3


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

HHH will further push this storyline between himself and Seth which has heated up last week after being cold for a month after the Samoa Joe beat down. Or atleast that is what I'm hoping he does with his promo,


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Total Package said:


> Dana probably has the best ass on the roster.
> 
> And that's about it.


That award goes to Alexa bliss pal


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Bayley going to be fem dommed by Steph :mark:


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Bayleys face looks like a foot


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> That award goes to Alexa bliss pal


:nah

Naomi


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> I agree. They should of been building up to Dana breaking away from Charlotte, this way the fans would be more invested. They could of started the build up months ago back when Dana was unintentionally getting Charlotte in situations she had to get herself out of.


Bizarre part is that they were doing just that at one point before they nixed it entirely. Fans were starting to invest and they teased Dana turning and then....shes tagging with the Club and totally disappeared from Flair's side altogether. Vince is too hot/cold and what we get is often a disjointed mess and anticlimactic alignment shifts. This is especially detrimental when you're building to a face turn as turning someone face successfully is a lot more difficult than turning them heel.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

#cringeworthy


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> This is the only reason I'm watching this garbage.


I'm not even watching. I'm refreshing this thread furiously just to see comments of people watching garbage. More entertaining


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

More Steph and this authority crap... it ran its course 2 years back..


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

This show fucking sucks


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Leak this bitch nudes ASAP, I can't stand her, do anything to get her out of my Tv


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like it'll be a fatal four way.


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Bayley going to be fem dommed by Steph :mark:


She gonna get crushed by her giant lady balls


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Total Package said:


> Looks like they may also be setting up HHH/Foley. So who knows.


Doubt it, just a way to take Foley out of the GM role and make HHH even more of a heel that he is.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> HHH will further push this storyline between himself and Seth which has heated up last week after being cold for a month after the Samoa Joe beat down. Or atleast that is what I'm hoping he does with his promo,


This interview tonight is them just stalling until Mania. Last week was great, but they still want to play the "will he or won't he" for Seth.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Steph tonight. :mark :mark :mark


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

one hour gone, and only 2 matches
boring fat joe and charlotte in a squash

Steph got more time than any actual wrestler,
The McMahon ego alive and well in 2017


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> :nah
> 
> Naomi


Peyton for me, but I'm biased af


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, that pop for Y2J :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho with another great pop, this is the FOTC we need (if only he was younger)


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF... Steph is not as sexy this year as she was last year.

I think Steph's sexiness peaked in 2013-15.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

misterxbrightside said:


> Im so interested to see New Day get wrecked out there tonight by this crowd....


Nah. Knowing them, they'd work with it into a very hilarious segment.

They've been stale for a several weeks now.

This gives them some new material. :lmao


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Sufferin Succotash said:


> I'm refreshing this thread furiously just to see comments of people watching garbage. More entertaining


Probably while simultaneously furiously fapping.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

JERI*GOAT* INCOMING! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God no don't add that fat waste of space in the match she'll only drag it down, Fatal Four Ways are notorious for being horrible anyways but adding in Nia Jax will make that match almost unwatchable.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho should show the tapes on the Jeritron 3000.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Bayley: "Look, Stephanie-"

"WOW she's terrible!"
"Why do they let her speak?"
"WOAT!"
"Someone take her mic away!"


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> More Steph and this authority crap... it ran its course 2 years back..


I agree put it to rest.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Steph full on wicked witch of the west hamming it in tonight


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I hope Steph comes out and berates Jericho while he stands there like a little kid.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Bayley respected Steph, when growing up. Yes. Steph was such a role model in the Attitude era.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> WTF... Steph is not as sexy this year as she was last year.
> 
> I think Steph's sexiness peaked in 2013-15.


She was sexy a couple weeks ago when she had her hair down and showing off her tits. 

It all depends on her outfits and hair.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Brandough said:


> Bayleys face looks like a foot


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cheer me on maaaaaaaannnnn


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cheer him on maaaaaaaaan!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cheer me on mannnnnnnnnnn. I love this version of Jericho.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

The most over guy on the roster


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

I really hate automatic turns. Now Jericho likes the crowd? So inconsistent


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

CHEER ME ON MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Jericho does deserve one last world title run. When he returns I wouldn't mind him on SDL as WWE World Champion.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMAO that picture in the bg doesn't seem PG :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens :buried :lmao


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:maury


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

yes Jericho!, please at least 20 mins for this segment


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Kevin owens got BIG ASS TITTIES ON HIS WALL


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

A young Kevin Owens = A miniature Darko Milicic.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> She was sexy a couple weeks ago when she had her hair down and showing off her tits.
> 
> It all depends on her outfits and hair.


She's damn hot tonight. Little black dress works.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm fuckin crying man Y2J is the GOAT :booklel


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rekt


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Jericho with another great pop, this is the FOTC we need (if only he was younger)


Then he'd be a boring no name with no credibility or mic time......:draper2


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Why doesn´t Jericho bring out some of his friends? Surprise appearances by E&C? That would actually be interesting.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The picture :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He was marking out mannnnnnnnnn.:lol :done


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

HE WAS MARKING OUT MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Marking out, maaaaaaaan!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

All right which one of you is in that picture let's be real.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

"he was marking out maaaaaan"


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

He was markin out maaaaaan lmao!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens had an HBK poster on the right side of that pic.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

a chesty blonde LOOOOL, guess the word bust is too mature maaaan


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Random chesty blonde which isn't half the sexy beast that I am :lmao

He was marking out man :lmao

Jericho the GOAT.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Jericho >>>> He was marking out man hahaha


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Markings' out maaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jericho with the Sexy Beast reference :lol I love that!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I thought KO's room was filled with Stone Cold memorabilia?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> This show fucking sucks


Start chanting to the tune of the "New Day Rocks" chant :


THIS. SHOW SUCKS.

THIS. SHOW SUCKS.

THIS. SHOW SUCKS.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

So the List of Jericho is literally a script that he reads off of. My hopes and dreams are destroyed.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Cheer me on mannnnnnnnnnn. I love this version of Jericho.


I prefer heel Jericho but booked right face Jericho is nearly as good.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:hayden3 at Owens as a basement-dwelling fanboy and Y2J saying he's sexier than that buxom blonde on the poster.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> HE WAS MARKING OUT MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


:denirolol :denirolol :denirolol


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have the same Owen Hart wrestling figure. God Bless.

Markin Out, maaannnnn!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He is all growns up!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Kevin Owens types in professional grammar but Jericho writes with text speak, "u"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

KO just got wrecked.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jericho uses U for you. Can't cheer that on man


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Jericho actually making me lol :lmao


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Looks like it'll be a fatal four way.


There's a Paige/Maddox/Woods joke in there somewhere...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> Jericho does deserve one last world title run. When he returns I wouldn't mind him on SDL as WWE World Champion.


YES!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Dana my bae if y'all don't want her.
> 
> She look like a ride-a-die.


Get in line, bruh bruh. >:I


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

When Jericho leaves, this show is going to be in real, REAL trouble.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Is tonight really the best time to do a segment about "exposing" someone??


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

That old Y2J photo on KOs wall just hit me with a wave of nostalgia. 1999 - '01 era Smackdown's were awesome. Was the "B" show and was still easily consistently better than today's "flagship" has been since '03.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

RAW is so fucked without Y2J. Probably why they are sending Styles over


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Still taking part in brand wars.

:mj4


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DA GOAT :mark: :mark:


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

So much going on into WM.

But this.. This is the real feud imo


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Jericho is too good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God, I fucking love Jericho.

Can't wait to meet him next weekend :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho's mic skills >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> The rest of the roster


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Lothario said:


> That old Y2J photo on KOs wall just hit me with a wave of nostalgia. 1999 - '01 era Smackdown's were awesome. Was the "B" show and was still easily consistently better than today's "flagship" has been since '03.


Think I'm gonna watch old episodes. Thanks for the idea


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This promo by Jericho has gone for too long.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Meeki said:


> RAW is so fucked without Y2J. Probably why they are sending Styles over


Would be down with a Styles/KO feud.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I love that Jericho says "man" at the end of every sentence, man.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Fucking A, Jericho has ascended to GOAThood. He's like Rock level over.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Jericho will be missed


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Quality promo.


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho reminding us why he is one of the GOATs


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Random chesty blonde which isn't half the sexy beast that I am :lmao
> 
> He was marking out man :lmao
> 
> Jericho the GOAT.


JeriGoat being JeriGoat lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Meeki said:


> RAW is so fucked without Y2J. Probably why they are sending Styles over


It needs Miz in place of Jericho, but y'all don't believe in da boi!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

With Jericho's W/L record at Wrestlemania I don't think KO has anything to worry about.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho just dropped like 10 catchphrases right there. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Boo they ruined it :lol I wanted KO on the List lol.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Wild Snorlax appears!


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

I love Jericho and all but we've only had 2 matches and 1 you can barely even call a match. Finish it up.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> This promo by Jericho has gone for too long.


Absolutely not, that promo was excellent.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn KO, wear looser shirts bro.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Y2J is the best babyface in WWE, not even close


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

BEHIND YOU MAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

HANDS OFF THE LIST KO!!!!!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

This is the only feud heading into WM where who is the heel, and who is the face is actually clear is day, and the crowd is eating up.


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

I honestly thought it was Stephanie at first. With her amount of screen time, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Jericho calling a young Steen a mark just catapulted up the ranks of my favorite wrestling moments. :mark:

He truly is the GOAT


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ass hole chants :lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

He ripped the list and ate it. That stupid fat fuck


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL, I spotted math equations on that list.

Hahahahaha, they need to start "You eat paper" chants at KO now!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

The list again. :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

asshole chants oh my god


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

This feud is what should headline WM.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fat Boy Swag.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Damn KO, wear looser shirts bro.


Tighter shirts are the fashion now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL when KO ate a piece of the List my Mum said "God, Owens, are you that hungry, you'll eat anything?" :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I like what KO did at the end there.. Posing like Y2J, like his 16 year old self.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ripping a list is getting "asshole" chants. That list really is (or was  ) more over than the whole roster.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Nooooooo! Not The List :cry :mj2


Very good segment and story progression.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Amazing segment.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Please kill Jericho at Mania Owens. Become a monster again


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho NEEDS 1 more world title run, he's the best babyface in years.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Loving that Jericho's kept the snarkiness, the STUPID IDIOT insult and THE LIST despite being a face. :sk



OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> When Jericho leaves, this show is going to be in real, REAL trouble.


RAW should be fine if the rumor of A.J. coming over from SD! comes true.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

BAH GOD THAT LIST HAD A FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Having him eat it wasn't a good look for him. :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Chris Jericho cut the best face promo of his life tonight. Maybe one of the best ever on Raw.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Interview with HHH in the ring?...something is going down.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Total Package said:


> Looks like they may also be setting up HHH/Foley. So who knows.


I don't think Foley would be able to wrestle though.


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

Please somebody make a GIF of KO eating The List


----------



## DaBxx89 (Aug 22, 2016)

You know you've reach the pinnacle of Heel status when you're getting "Asshole!" chants. Good job, Kevin.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ugh...is Strowman jobbing to Reigns tonight?! FFS!

I hope Taker uses mind games and helps Strowman win or at least remain strong.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Gallows and Anderson are hilarious :lmao

I wish the WWE would let them show more of their personality.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL when KO ate a piece of the List my Mum said "God, Owens, are you that hungry, you'll eat anything?" :lmao


:sodone


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

The JeriKO feud is so good.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

KingCosmos said:


> Please kill Jericho at Mania Owens. Become a monster again


You know what happens when you root for a Jericho loss?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Absolutely not, that promo was excellent.


Content wise it was fine it could have been paced better.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> This feud is what should headline WM.


Why? They are only full time wrestlers busting their ass 24/7
The main event should be kept for out of shape, part timers who dont care about wrestling just the dollars.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Every time I see a promo of Reigns I bury my face in my phone


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Actual "asshole" chants directed at the heel. Warms the soul, tbh. :lol


Between Jericho’s charisma & and KO's ability to be downright despicable,this may be the feud KO needs to get him back on track and undo the damage done during his Universal Title reign. He's _finally_ beginning to feel like the dirt bag he was in NXT.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DaBxx89 said:


> You know you've reach the pinnacle of Heel status when you're getting "Asshole!" chants. Good job, Kevin.


The same guy who got you deserve it chants while being heel?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Kevin Owens.... you just ate the list!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> This feud is what should headline WM.


You know WWE is watered down, watered down spring water, when this Y2J/KO feud is the best WWE has going... well... Miz/Cena is better, but still.

Weak feuds from the AA and RA would put this KO/Y2J feud to shame!!!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Gallows and Anderson are hilarious :lmao
> 
> I wish the WWE would let them show more of their personality.


Thy should get the type of booking they received down in NJPW.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Total Package said:


> You know what happens when you root for a Jericho loss?


I love Jericho but the list is cringe to me. The state of WWE is so sad that people are popping for someone writing a name down on a piece of paper. Jericho can get away with it because he is charismatic and has a certain respect from the era he is from but i still don't like it


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Goddamn, the crowd reaction for Owens/Jericho is the best. Every segment feels like a Main Event segment. Criminal that it isn't the Universal Title Programme going in to Mania.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

What happened to Byron's slacks? :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Gallows and Anderson are hilarious :lmao
> 
> I wish the WWE would let them show more of their personality.


They should get the type of booking they received down in NJPW.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Please anyone here. Would you chose TJ Perkin to play as in WWE 2K17?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Less charisma than John Johnson.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

T.J. Perkins... time to take a break.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

The man with the plan Bay Beee


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Piss break if no Aries


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man, I wish Corey Graves was still wrestling.

I believe he would have replaced people's CM Punk withdrawals to a large extent.

Oh well.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Having him eat it wasn't a good look for him. :lol


Especially since it was eerily reminiscent of this doughy weirdo:










:chlol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Im a man with plan....and a break is at hand.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

man wwe really love to shove the same matches down our throats all the time


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

wwe9391 said:


> Please anyone here. Would you chose TJ Perkin to play as in WWE 2K17?


If they included the intro yes. Awesome stage theme.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, TJP against TBK is the Sasha vs Charlotte of the CW division


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Goddamn, the crowd reaction for Owens/Jericho is the best. Every segment feels like a Main Event segment. Criminal that it isn't the Universal Title Programme going in to Mania.


Jericho is so damn over as a face, that's what makes it all click. It's rare because most the faces are either losers or overpushed jerks.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Man, TJP against TBK is the Sasha vs Charlotte of the CW division


Except no one cares about the former.


----------



## The Adorable One (May 16, 2015)

Holy shit... TJ Perkins is such a pussy.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KingCosmos said:


> I love Jericho but the list is cringe to me. The state of WWE is so sad that people are popping for someone writing a name down on a piece of paper. Jericho can get away with it because he is charismatic and has a certain respect from the era he is from but i still don't like it


A lot of stuff back in the day was simple but effective. Take the urn for instance. A simple can with a flashlight inside and it's one of the biggest props in wrestling. If it gets crowds hot, it works.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

This is the best time to chant Brad Maddox etc


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Least that was quick


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait... why the fugg job out TJP like that?!?! FFS! Awful finish... like duh TJP, TBK is gonna attack you from behind.....ugh!


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

PLEASE tell me what the point of that match was ?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I can't be the only person who likes T.J Perkins, why do people hate him so much?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and the fucking point of that was, is it any wonder the wwe crowd shits all over the CW division, what a utter utter joke


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The entrances were longer than the match :lol


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

I can only imagine how exhausting it must be to be in this crowd right now. Should've gone to the live show up the road.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I stepped outside for about 2 minutes and in that time, Kendrick won :lol Geez.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Whadda we do to follow the Highlight Reel?

Meh, job out TJP real quick :jet2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Get this geek out of here.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So he committed identity theft?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

TRUMP built the wall to keep Cruiser WEights out


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

This is even worse by TJP standard


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:trump Kendrick is the man with a plan


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

This division which had potential to be good has bombed. They either should start treating it with better care or just ditch it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:hmmm


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

:lol Kendrick stole the dude's passport and cut the most awkward promo ever about it


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMAO so the main event of WM isn't even on Raw tonight? :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The epitome of a piss break. And Kendrick even botched a line of his post-match promo to top it off. :mj4


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Kevin Owens.... you just ate the list!


*"Yes."*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Uh, how did Tozawa get out of the USA without his passport? :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Isn't that a felony?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So how would Tozawa be able to leave the country last week without his passport? :confused


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Get this geek out of here.


Tell me about it. I liked TBK when he first came back, but after a few weeks into his feud with TJP, I was like go the fugg away bruh...


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Outside of the highlight reel it seems RAW has not been good. Hopefully it picks up steam.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

And zero fucks were given


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Kendrick kinda botching a little lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Catching up on raw. 

We. Want Paige. :beckylol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

A stolen passport. That's not illegal or anything.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> A lot of stuff back in the day was simple but effective. Take the urn for instance. A simple can with a flashlight inside and it's one of the biggest props in wrestling. If it gets crowds hot, it works.


Yeah i know that's why i never liked it. It kills my suspension of disbelief. This man just bashed me in the head multiple times, threw it in to glass and everything but let me right his name down on a piece of Paper like i'm in middle school and making a list of the non-cool kids


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Uh, how did Tozawa get out of the USA without his passport? :lol


This show is written by retards. :LOL


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Uh, how did Tozawa get out of the USA without his passport? :lol


You can thank a certain god emperor for being so benevolent in ridding us of yet another dirty foreigner. :trump3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wwe9391 said:


> Please anyone here. Would you chose TJ Perkin to play as in WWE 2K17?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *"Yes."*


So much fiber.

SHIT IT OUT MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Uh, how did Tozawa get out of the USA without his passport? :lol


Kendrick disguised himself as a piece of luggage and followed him to Japan.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> LMAO so the main event of WM isn't even on Raw tonight? :lmao


That is what happens when you have two part timers. Atleast they are building up the match with a promo next.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the worst batch of part timers WWE has ever had. 2017 Goldberg, 2017 Brock, and 2017 Taker are TRASH.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Uh, how did Tozawa get out of the USA without his passport? :lol


He went to Russia.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I had almost forgotten THIS was the main event for this year's wrestlemania.

Christ almighty :lol


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Bah God dat Road Warrior Pop for Perkins .....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

With the exception of the Jericho segment, this RAW has been underwhelming


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Still upset Reigns didn't spear ol' HBShizzle


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman can bump his ass off.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

That interviewer chick is hot, who is she?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Roman's shirt >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Roman the character.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Uh, how did Tozawa get out of the USA without his passport? :lol


Does a person need a passport to get into their home country??


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Is this the same crowd that had Summerslam and Takeover the last two Augusts?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Uptown King said:


> That interviewer chick is hot, who is she?


Charly Caruso


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Charly. :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I have absolutely zero interest in Lesnar/Goldberg.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Charly Caruso looks pretty different without make up


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

DGenerationMC said:


> Still upset Reigns didn't spear ol' HBShizzle


That would of been a good heel turn.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

roman getting the main event spot on all the raw shows, we have a world title match at mania with two guys that do fuck all build up, video packages and manager talking, this company has gone to the shitters.


----------



## trmather (Feb 5, 2017)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Does a person need a passport to get into their home country??


Uh, what?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

LOL on Monday he'd be 45-0 and a week later he'd be 72-0


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Does a person need a passport to get into their home country??


Yep they do.

This Kendrick way he was in Japan itself? I'm assuming Tozawa just couldn't fly so I'd stick wherever they were last week :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm guessing Reigns/Strowman will main event.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bayley <3 said:


> Catching up on raw.
> 
> We. Want Paige. :beckylol


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

Reports that mimic past tragedies coming for you know who.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Goldberrrrg :mark:


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

bischoff :mark


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Goldberg "we gave the people what they wanted to see" 

.... what a novel idea....


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

How many of today's fans were even born in 1997?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

FasihFranck said:


> Charly Caruso looks pretty different without make up


I actually think she looks better without the makeup tbh


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'll be glad when Lesnar end's Goldberg's career. 

And I hope he shows no mercy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another useless recap of 2 part timers too lazy to show up.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

When the scenes in the vignette are a month and a half old


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

trmather said:


> Uh, what?





CGS said:


> Yep they do.
> 
> This Kendrick way he was in Japan itself? I'm assuming Tozawa just couldn't fly so I'd stick wherever they were last week :lol


Thinking out loud forget I asked lmao


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

I hate people who marry late in life.For example Goldberg has a 10 year old son and god forbid if something happens to him,What will happen to his son?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

the_hound said:


> roman getting the main event spot on all the raw shows, we have a world title match at mania with two guys that do fuck all build up, video packages and manager talking, this company has gone to the shitters.


Yeah Goldberg/Brock should of had a couple more encounters that resulted both in brawls. Obviously they will meet face to face next week on the go home show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seeing these recaps just makes me miss JR commentary.. Cole is just :tripsscust


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

altreineirialx said:


> Reports that mimic past tragedies coming for you know who.


Explain...


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

It isn't the main event of Wrestlemania that's why tonight they are emphasizing on one of the main events. They'd be retarded to not give that to Randy and Bray for their stellar work.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

we get our answer tonight???? wtf


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> Another useless recap of 2 part timers too lazy to show up.


Why do more than you need to while getting paid 10x more than the rest of the roster? :draper2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nia vs Bayley again...sigh.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Naka Moora said:


> Goldberrrrg :mark:


I hate that I agree with all of your posts cuz of your avatar


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I won't be able to deal with Lesnar holding the title from Mania to Summerslam. He has to drop it at the following PPV.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> I actually think she looks better without the makeup tbh


She's a bae anyways


----------



## trmather (Feb 5, 2017)

Hoping the nostalgia kicks in for WM but I can't see who would appear apart from Angle to give it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Does a person need a passport to get into their home country??


I thought you needed a passport to leave the USA? I dunno, we need one to leave NZ where I live :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More "We Want Paige" chants in-cumming :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> How many of today's fans were even born in 1997?


I was only 4 back then But did watch the last 2 years of WCW.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

If Sasha is smart she will interfere in the match and have Bayley win. Sasha would not want Nia in the match.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Nia pretty face, disgusting body....sad


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> It isn't the main event of Wrestlemania that's why tonight they are emphasizing on one of the main events. They'd be retarded to not give that to Randy and Bray for their stellar work.


No way Bray gets the final slot at Mania. He can't even get on the main events of house shows let alone Mania .

Brock/Goldberg is closing for sure. If not then Taker/Reigns is closing.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> It isn't the main event of Wrestlemania that's why tonight they are emphasizing on one of the main events. They'd be retarded to not give that to Randy and Bray for their stellar work.


Roman is going close the show again


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I won't be able to deal with Lesnar holding the title from Mania to Summerslam. He has to drop it at the following PPV.


It'll be to Reigns though...


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Whats up with the Illuminati Raw logo thing?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

FasihFranck said:


> *I hate people who marry late in life.For example Goldberg has a 10 year old son and god forbid if something happens to him,What will happen to his son?*


*
*
That can actually be better as the persons are more mature and know exactly what they are looking for plus have things in their life in general in order. Also no guarantee no matter how old you are you are going to last longer, young people die just as faster as old people. And Goldberg is in good shape for his age, I'd say better than a lot of old and young people.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Bray vs Randy deserves that main event spot. Hope they get it. Goldber/Lesnar is Awful.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

Steph dressed like she has nothing to hide anymore...


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

FasihFranck said:


> I hate people who marry late in life.For example Goldberg has a 10 year old son and god forbid if something happens to him,What will happen to his son?


There are much worse much older people with kids the same age lol :draper2


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Another useless recap of 2 part timers too lazy to show up.


tbh they might want to show up but WWE doesn't feel like paying them a million bucks apiece.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CGS said:


> Why do more than you need to while getting paid 10x more than the rest of the roster? :draper2


That's not the point. It's the build to the biggest show of the year, and a World Title match. Is it really asking so much that they show up 4 times in a row?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Total Package said:


> I hate that I agree with all of your posts cuz of your avatar


Can't say I blame you one bit my dude


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Bray vs Randy deserves that main event spot. Hope they get it. Goldber/Lesnar is Awful.


Brock/Goldberg is going to be the main event.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> It'll be to Reigns though...


I'm over the Reigns hate. I've accepted the circumstances of Reigns booking.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I went to #RawBK two weeks before Mania last year an it wasn't all that. Crowd was too smarky, only one good segment. And we were there for hours(they tap three shows, yet we got left early). If the weather wasn't great and it was Manhattan is instead of Brooklyn, I would have hated it. Pyros were weak, roster at time sucked t -- i was fiendin' for a cigarettes 

I've completely lost all interest in all forms of professional wrestling. But because I been investing so much time this year, I'm waiting for Mania to be over until i let go of this bullshyt. I got a phat ass, cute face, nice teeth, dough, intelligence, energy, charisma, and God in my life. Fukk I look like on a messageboard just to make something horrible entertaining.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Finally back from work, did I miss the main event?(Xavier vs Brooklyn)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh God, fuck off Steph!!


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I thought you needed a passport to leave the USA? I dunno, we need one to leave NZ where I live :lol


I thought you needed a passport to go to a foreign country, not to go to a country you're a citizen of, but whatever I dunno lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I wonder which of Sheamus or Cesaro Stephanie is fuggin'... the way she was looking at Sheamus makes me wonder...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking hell this bitch again? :fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Steph really hurts the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no, the Divas.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is the first time in months I've wanted the New Day to show up. Cmon Xavier, get your props.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

BAYLEY!!!!! :bayley


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Total nonstop emasculation


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Another Steph segment... yaaaay... oh and a Foley jab... double yaaaay...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I feel for the writers who have to write segments for Steph.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

So the champ is going to lose again, lord this show is so repetitive .. does it ever not suck , like for real ?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Headliner said:


> I won't be able to deal with Lesnar holding the title from Mania to Summerslam. He has to drop it at the following PPV.


I do not see the problem. He won't appear every wee but he could still be in solid programs. Plus it would only be a 4 month run, better than the rumored year long run.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> That's not the point. It's the build to the biggest show of the year, and a World Title match. Is it really asking so much that they show up 4 times in a row?


Honestly I don't think they need to. what can they really do other than talk week in week out? They are not gonna wrestle anyone after all. 

It's a shit situation for sure but not having them around is the better of two scenarios.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:bayley2 :bayley2


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Fresh off a scolding, IT'S BAYLEY


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Here's that epic entrance music


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We already had that triple threat at Clash of Champions last year.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

oh god that theme song.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Nia's theme is Lit..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Marky, no Charlotte here, you know what to do :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Something is going down with Steph tonight. Her cuntyness is up to 11. She's getting some kind of comeuppance tonight...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nia is so boring...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That Brock-Goldberg package was a lot longer than the match will be at WM..


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

No Bumps Nia is going to WrestleMania, I assume Stephanie made this match during one of her bitchfests?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

They can't be that dumb to have the undertaker who can't wrestle anymore vs the most hated guy on the roster closing the show, OR a 6 minute match. It's bray vs Orton I'll take bets.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Charlotte is like a five time champ already right?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why do TJ Perkins and Bayley dress the same?

And God Damn, Charlotte watching wit dem titties front and center!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Nia Jaxx was called up to the wrong brand. Asuka should've come up to RAW after the Sasha/Charlotte HIAC match. And Nia Jax should've debuted on SDL after the first Becky/Bliss feud was over.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Something is going down with Steph tonight. Her cuntyness is up to 11. She's getting some kind of comeuppance tonight...


To be fair her default "cuntyness" stands at a nine, so this really isn't to big a change :draper2


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

Time for a bathroom break when Steph is on.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

nia runs into the steps when bayley already moved out the way, that makes no sense


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Uptown King said:


> I do not see the problem. He won't appear every wee but he could still be in solid programs. Plus it would only be a 4 month run, better than the rumored year long run.


I was over Brock's last WWE title run 3 months in.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

No paige chants so far.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> To be fair her default "cuntyness" stands at a nine, so this really isn't to big a change :draper2


Ah. True sir. I'll certainly give you that.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Naka Moora said:


> Charlotte is like a five time champ already right?


37


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Finally back from work, did I miss the main event?(Xavier vs Brooklyn)


Crowd has been disappointingly tame. They did a "WE! WANT PAIGE!" chant in the tune of the "NEW! DAY ROCKS!" chant for a few seconds, but then gave up and have been boring pussies ever since then.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Marky, no Charlotte here, you know what to do :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> *They can't be that dumb* to have the undertaker who can't wrestle anymore vs the most hated guy on the roster closing the show, OR a 6 minute match. It's bray vs Orton I'll take bets.


Have you ever watched the WWE?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is better than Shibata vs Fale earlier today...

Said no one ever


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Something is going down with Steph tonight. Her cuntyness is up to 11. She's getting some kind of comeuppance tonight...


From Sasha? Rollins? Foley?

Man if Austin could show up.... or at least AJ Lee.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

altreineirialx said:


> Time for a bathroom break when Steph is on.


She looking fineee today though


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool artwork here....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843994442671505408

No Triple H though....

:trips4


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Crowd has been disappointingly tame. They did a "WE! WANT PAIGE!" chant in the tune of the "NEW! DAY ROCKS!" chant for a few seconds, but then gave up and have been boring pussies ever since then.


Aww man.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

So what's stopping Charlotte and Sasha from just running down and making sure Nia doesn't get in the mania match?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I think Nia Jax should win the belt at Mania. The Horsewomen holding the Women's title needs to take a bit of a break for a while. New direction would be fresh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns attitude for this feud with Taker has been on point, that is exactly how he needs to be a tweener with that smug attitude that suits him so well and he clearly feels very comfortable with.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> 37


I can see that happening eventually lol


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

What is going on in the crowd right now?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Something's going on in the crowd big time.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> From Sasha? Rollins? Foley?


Methinks a new GM. There is just something odd that I can't put my finger on.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Something is happening .


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Crowd gives no shit about this match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Couldn't make out to what the crowd was saying.. Sounded like "asshole"


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> No paige chants so far.


They chanted for Paige earlier in the show during the Dana vs Flair match. Or you may be referring to this match in general.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

why were there asshole chants?


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Yeah let's make it no DQ and exchange wrestling holds and have breaks that you would see in standard wrestling matches!!

:aj3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Delete chants? fuck this crowd


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Something to do with Paige/ADR if I had to guess. I'm hoping a hilarious couples cosplay.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Strategize said:


> So what's stopping Charlotte and Sasha from just running down and making sure Nia doesn't get in the mania match?


Kayfabe -- Bayley probably told Sasha to stay away because she wants to beat Nia for pride, like a typical babyface.

Charlotte might actually want Nia in the match, as she and Nia were teammates the other day. She might also be scared of Nia, as she is somewhat of a coward heel.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Strategize said:


> So what's stopping Charlotte and Sasha from just running down and making sure Nia doesn't get in the mania match?


Logic.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

just beiber chants? something bad happened in the crowd after an asshole chant too


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Security kicked someone out I think.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought that chant was 'asshole' too. What actually was it, I couldn't tell.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Naka Moora said:


> Charlotte is like a five time champ already right?


Yes.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

It's sounds like Cole keeps saying Billy, it's Bayley lol or maybe I just misheard him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Diva matches= Random chants from the crowd


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Methinks a new GM. There is just something odd that I can't put my finger on.


I was gonna say Kurt but... this soon?!?!


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Did someone's sign get taken away or something??


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

CGS said:


> Have you ever watched the WWE?


Yes yes bad choice of words , they are abysmal but it just isn't the right move by Beever Dunn and Vince


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Do they have The Wave going on there?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Couldn't make out to what the crowd was saying.. Sounded like "asshole"


Followed by "Yes," chants. Seemed like someone was getting ejected from the building.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

security have taken out somebody trying to start a chant or its a banner re paige *twitter


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

This show has been a tad boring for me considering how far we are away from Mania.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Something happened in the crowd that warranted an asshole chant..that woke them up now they are freaking out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking crowd is doing the wave :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What's the crowd going ham about???? It's crazy there but they're muting it.


----------



## DaBxx89 (Aug 22, 2016)

So it looks like they're gonna keep the New Day out of this Raw, eh?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Strategize said:


> Security kicked someone out I think.


Damn, why?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Wave? They really don't give a fuck lol


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

As much as an advocate I am for the women's division...I don't blame the crowd for shitting on this match. We've seen it a number of times. The RAW division is stale.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Nia Jax sex tape next!!!


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Doing the wave and blocking the hard camera from filming it lmao. This company is a joke. And muting the crowd, the chants faint


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


>


Reminds me of 911 from ECW. When some boring shit was happening and he'd come out and just chokeslam people.

Except here Whipwreck coming and posting Cole Gifs. Both easily entertaining.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Nia Jaxx might win the womens title at WM.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

What was happening in the crowd?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Noooooo Nia is in the match. I was hoping I wouldn't have to see her in person at Mania :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Just as I predicted. 4 way. Bayley's gotta retain after getting destroyed lately.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This Raw has been painful

Get Jericho out there ASAP.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

These crowds need to get the fuck over themselves. I get being bored by the pace of the show but it's so disrespectful to the performers in the ring.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The original rumors were right then, fatal four way it is.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Stop muting the crowd you bunch of fucking idiots. 15,000 people paid to be there and you're censoring them to show your shitty match? EMBRACE IT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, Sasha just stood in the back the entire time?

Okay..


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bullshit match.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

ladies and gentleman your face champ just got pinned clean in the middle of the ring again :lmao


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

R.I.P Divas Revolution 2015-2017


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Do the womens matches at mania always need to be clusterfucks?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Reason why there were asshole chants










Champion losing clean again fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lmao the cm punk chants from this crowd


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Also Sheamus and Cesaro totally winning the handicap match, no way the Club and E&C get along.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Lol the champ gets pinned by Nia. That...is something.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't get it. Why would Sasha just let that happen?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Crappy show


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Strategize said:


> So what's stopping Charlotte and Sasha from just running down and making sure Nia doesn't get in the mania match?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Women's history month, is this something new in this country now? Or just WWE propaganda?


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

INB4 someone complains about the paying crowd chanting and doing a wave when they're more in their rights.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why were they chanting Asshole for?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Has Bayley EVER beaten this woman?

Anyways, just give me...

Nia vs Charlotte
Nia vs Asuka
Asuka vs Charlotte
Asuka vs Becky
Nia vs Becky
Bayley vs Sasha
Asuka vs Bliss
Charlotte vs Bliss
Sasha vs Carmella


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Womens history month, is this a.thing?


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

jayman321 said:


> Stop muting the crowd you bunch of fucking idiots. 15,000 people paid to be there and you're censoring them to show your shitty match? EMBRACE IT


did they mute most of the chants tonight?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Aw Mae Young, she was such a badass.

LOL when Beth Phoenix came on screen, my Mum called her Mrs Edge haha


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

StanStansky said:


> These crowds need to get the fuck over themselves. I get being bored by the pace of the show but it's so disrespectful to the performers in the ring.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF5Dtf7u6tQ


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Hopefully a good HHH promo coming up.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> Aww man.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Ivory is so underrated. Such a milf. kada


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Wondering if this show is weird and all video packages because they had to replace a 15 minute New Day segment.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Saying that Mae Young is one of the best "sports entertainer of all time" a few days after Manami Toyota announced her retirement lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This interview with HHH is happening in the ring. So makes me think something is going to go down.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

In ring interview with Triple H...something is likely going down.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I honestly feel like someone will replace Rollins and fight HHH


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns attitude for this feud with Taker has been on point, that is exactly how he needs to be a tweener with that smug attitude that suits him so well and he clearly feels very comfortable with.


True.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Also, Nia is the drizzling fucking shits.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Women's history month, is this something new in this country now? Or just WWE propaganda?


Nothing new, march is known as womens history moth, even ESPN has had specials.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

This crowd needs to try and :focus


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

misterxbrightside said:


> Lol the champ gets pinned by Nia. That...is something.


So you want her to beat Nia? Nia just debuted, and she lost to Banks clean at the last PPV. Nia needed this one, especially since the women's division is emaciated. You can't survive with just Bayley, Charlotte, and Banks alone.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Naka Moora said:


> I honestly feel like someone will replace Rollins and fight HHH


They invested way too much into this storyline to have someone replace Seth


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

anybody else notice Ronnie Van Zant sitting ringside?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Bet this is the first time in a long time, where there are people out there wishing for New Day segment.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

In all honesty, I would be pleasantly surprised if the New Day makes an appearance tonight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Just as I predicted. 4 way. Bayley's gotta retain after getting destroyed lately.


Asuka should come up the following RAW.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

:mark: quite excited for a HHH promo


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> True.


This how his character should be. Being a face doesn't suit him but tweener does. No smiling and pandering to the crowd plus making lame jokes. Just all seriousness and threatening people that get in his way and making statements while backing up his claims that he makes in a cocky way.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

So NOW they decide to keep the shitty New Day off Raw...can't delay it forever HAHAHAHAHAHA ..next week in a big city...WM...night after WM...it's coming.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

That theme is awful for Mania.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

I do hate when WWE does there "look at us we give a shit about FILL IN THE BLANK" dance..

But I'm not gonna shit on Mae Young she was pretty damn GOAT, how many 80 year olds you know been powerbombed through a table???


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Naka Moora said:


> I honestly feel like someone will replace Rollins and fight HHH


If it's anyone it's gonna be Balor. Something something It Takes A Demon To Slay A Kinggggg


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!* (Again)


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

BOW DOWN Bitches. The king of kings is here!!! :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Great, more air time to feed HHH's ego.

Fuck this cunt, you're embarrassing yourself by booking yourself above your talent grade.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Nia in the match? :tripsscust Lower quality 4-Way confirmed.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

StanStansky said:


> Wondering if this show is weird and all video packages because they had to replace a 15 minute New Day segment.


No New Day segment??? What the fuck! And they are muting everything. So what's the point of watching this
WWE delivers hot garbage the way they want it.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Haitch about to troll the fuck out of this crowd.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Triple H's nose is as big as his ego


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

HHH still getting big pops in NY I see (for today's standards that was a big pop).


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Can't he just stay backstage for once when he's in the building?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Finn Balor gonna interupt HHH?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You see Seth...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Trips is doing such a great job as a heel right now, I want to punch him in the face so badly lol. I hope Seth beats the crap out of him :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

punk chants yasssss


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

redban said:


> So you want her to beat Nia? Nia just debuted, and she lost to Banks clean at the last PPV. Nia needed this one, especially since the women's division is emaciated. You can't survive with just Bayley, Charlotte, and Banks alone.


I agree. Nia is the female's division Braun Strowman, she is a monster heel and should be winning the majority of her matches. Her beating Bayley clean is no problem, doesn't even hurt Bayley at all. Not like Bayley lost to Dana Broke or a complete jobber, she lost to a destroyer. Even Nia losing to Sasha was on a roll up so was basically a fluke win but still a credible win by Sasha but not a effective lost for Jaxx. Have to keep her monster push in tact and protect her. Won't be surprise if she wins the title at WM and have a run with it until SS losing it to Asuka.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CM Punk chants for the ego :lmao

Muted?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

No pop for HHH


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

3rd time they've chanting for CM Punk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CM Punk chants? Chant for Paige or Maddox, you pussies. :cuss:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck CM Punk. This dude got his ass beat in record time. Stop chanting for that fuckboy.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

This crowd fucking sucks.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HHH has a problem with his iron, take a look at his fingernails.

I know he's aging, but he doesn't look too well.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Time to let the CM Punk chants go


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:ha Triple h immune to the stupid Punk chants


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

HHH no selled that chump chant


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> You see Seth...


You see's for HHH are as easy as you know's for hockey players


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Fuck the punk chants and fuck this crowd to be honest.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Finn Balor gonna interupt HHH?


Not happening, Rollins vs. HHH at Mania is set. Makes no sense for Balor to feud with HHH.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Started listening to the crowd? 

Was that before or after you pedigreed him and handed the title to KO :lmao


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

HHH is the goat of dealing with the unk3 chants


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck the Punk chants we want Xavier or Paige chants like NOW


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Not many pauses in talking , trying to stop chants from starting . LOL


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

How many of you are watching this show just for the crowd and nothing else? I don't get it.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Triple H gonna have a match with Mick Foley or some shit?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

He's trying to get them to chant for Rollins, instead they're chanting for Punk and Foley :lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

HHH is a damn good heel.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"potato chip little nugget of an ear" lmfao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

BORING


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Asuka should come up the following RAW.


She wont. At best she will come up in the Summer.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Micheal cole looking like a.bafoon sitting in the ring


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

HHH trying to pull a Paul Heyman by trying to start a chant and failing just as well.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah, not into this Trips promo


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Trips is one of the best talkers in WWE history.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> Is Triple H gonna have a match with Mick Foley or some shit?


Foley can barely walk.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Cole's still a journalist?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Trips gets so intense when he cuts promos, he goes all red and over the top :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> HHH is a damn good heel.


GOAT Heel


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Dude looks like warrior on that last raw.

Beat red and veins popping everywhere


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

HHH and Steph still proving they the best on the mic. Jericho, The Miz, and New Day are close behind. Owens and Enzo are decent.

Crowd can never overpower Steph or HHH.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

steeeee said:


> HHH is the goat of dealing with the unk3 chants


 Have them muted?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Cole is a waste of space


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

HHH sucks on the mic


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SovereignVA said:


> Is Triple H gonna have a match with Mick Foley or some shit?


No just him using Foley as a reference regarding Rollins. A feud with Foley is not happening, him firing him was an angle to get him off television and out of the GM role.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Bit of a plodding promo by HHH there but he has been right on the money in his speeches this feud so whatever.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

I hate many chants in WWE but CM Punk tops the list


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> CM Punk chants? Chant for Paige, you pussies. :cuss:


Crowd has so much material to work with tonight and they decide to still use that shitty fucking chant. Damn disappointing :no:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Crowd seems bored out of their minds.

Dead for the segment.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Nimbus said:


> HHH sucks on the mic


He is one of the best on the mic.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

This is the heel HHH I've been waiting on for the past decade.

Welcome back, you piece of shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> Have them muted?


Naw, I honestly think he's just doing that good of a job.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Crowd trying to put itself has become almost as annoying as WWE's terrible booking.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Have them muted?


No they just shut the fuck up like they always do.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

This is a babyface promo in my eyes.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

This road to Mania has been absolute shit


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cheering for Rollins?

Who is fucking cheering for Rollins here.... Improvise you stupid idiot.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

What chants ? I feel bad being from jersey .


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

HHH is horrible. So bland and boring


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Goes on and on and on and on...

Seriously, Triple H is good on the mic. Usually his first promo for his feuds are pretty damn good. Then they take a steep drop downhill from there. He's no GOAT or anything on the stick. He's good, that's it.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This promo is awful


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BALOR! 
BALOR!
BALOR!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lothario said:


> Ivory is so underrated. Such a milf. kada


Yep.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

HHH setting up the match now.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

I drink and I know things said:


> Crowd trying to put itself has become almost as annoying as WWE's terrible booking.


Thank you. It's fucking obnoxious.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is going waay too long


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Unsanctioned fight at Mania?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Parking lot match in 3 2 1


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That camera zoomed on the most uninterested people :lol


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

Notice how they're not advertising this as a match.. they're advertising if Rollins will return at WM or not. Don't think it will be a match sadly


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Weak as fuck yes chants in Brooklyn :lmao

Non sanctioned match is the route they're going :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

NON SANCTION MATCH :mark:


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

I drink and I know things said:


> Crowd trying to put itself has become almost as annoying as WWE's terrible booking.


I think the crowds that do that are a reaction from the booking. WWE has fallen so far in actually entertaining its crowds like it used to, that people get bored and start chanting random stuff. If they still had interesting storylines throughout the show and interesting characters like Austin, then I don't think this stuff would happen as much.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> This is a babyface promo in my eyes.


How so? Its a heel promo no doubt.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

razzathereaver said:


> Crowd has so much material to work with tonight and they decide to still use that shitty fucking chant. Damn disappointing :no:


Indeed. What really makes it infuriating is they actually did chant for Paige (and did so in the tune of the "NEW! DAY ROCKS!" chant :lol), but did so for a whopping 5 seconds and then just gave up since then.

Fuck Crooklyn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Unsanctioned match.

:mark:

Like HBK/HHH SummerSlam 2002.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Crowd shoulda just been like "na" :maury


----------



## Huggerlover (Jul 19, 2016)

HHH going after millennials... did he just turn face?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Bet HHH goes over Rollins at Mania lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well at least we FINALLY have an answer to this match with HHH and Seth.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Nice! A non sanctioned match :clap


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Brokelyn. :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

sounded like a pretty resounding no lol


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Spend 10 minutes making fun of Seth for not being able to compete at WM, then give him a match at WM.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Why not give Styles/Shane the "non-sanctioned" match? For fuck's sake... fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Higher chance of Trips going over now.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Weak as fuck yes chants in Brooklyn :lmao
> 
> *Non sanctioned match is the route they're going :lol*




Bascially a street fight match which is good.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That was a weak promo from HHH, the crowd didn't play along.

He would be furious, he was literally begging for them to get hot for it. Couldn't give a shit.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

He killed the crowd so much, they barely cheered the notion of Rollins vs. HHH. End this.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol HHH begging badly to get a single pop for this match.. No one wants this. That was embarrassing.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Another Triple H segment... yaaaay... oh and a Foley jab... double ya... wait a minute... why do I feel like I just made this post??


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Here we go with this non-sanctioned match shit. This show has been trash. I'm glad I stream this shit instead of contributing to its ratings...smh.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Trips looked like he was about to burst a blood vessel there :lol

Thank god a match is finally gonna be confirmed!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crowd is bored af


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Non sanctioned on PPV at WM? We better see a damn great match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well. Triple H tried. I'm so not interested in HHH/Rollins. The injury ruined everything for me.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They're clearly muting the fuck out of the crowd.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Unsanctioned match.
> 
> Like HBK/HHH SummerSlam 2002.


Won't top it tho.....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Huggerlover said:


> HHH going after millennials... did he just turn face?


Leave us alone! LOL.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

That segment was a HUGE step down from last week's. Hopefully the go home Raw will be a great segment for them.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm disappointed by this crowd.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

StanStansky said:


> Spend 10 minutes making fun of Seth for not being able to compete at WM, then give him a match at WM.


Exactly...:serious:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Therapy said:


> :lol HHH begging badly to get a single pop for this match.. No one wants this. That was embarrassing.


 It was sad... in Brooklyn too...


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ok I thoroughly confused, this match will steal the show, and crowd is not hyped for it. 

Also, how is Rollins injured, if he was running to the ring superkicking and beating up HHH this past week? The match is obviously on.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Taker distracts Reigns tonight and allows Strowman to win or Reigns wins via count out or DQ.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Terrible promo, but I expected that. Unsanctioned match is the right way to go.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

So.the match is on..


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

HHH vs Rollins at WM won't happen, Seth isn't medically cleared to play according to his doctor.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> Why not give Styles/Shane the "non-sanctioned" match? For fuck's sake... fpalm fpalm fpalm


it will be a NO DQ match or a no holds bar match :jericho2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wtf was that commercial :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sheamus smacking his own ass :lmao

Greatest thing to come out of this Raw :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

StanStansky said:


> Spend 10 minutes making fun of Seth for not being able to compete at WM, then give him a match at WM.


:vince$


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Say what you want about The Game but HHH can sell a feud. :mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Unsactioned match between HHH and Rollins could be fucking epic.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Another week goes by. 

Another week Jericho and Owens have been the best part of RAW.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I bet Foley ends up helping Rollins in the "non-sanctioned" match.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Goes on and on and on and on...
> 
> Seriously, Triple H is good on the mic. Usually his first promo for his feuds are pretty damn good. Then they take a steep drop downhill from there. He's no GOAT or anything on the stick. He's good, that's it.


I think too that when HHH's voice dropped pretty far around 99ish, guy developed such a unique cadence looking for such high intensity. Sometimes that can come off real intense and spin a beauty of a promo. Other times I think Trips tries so hard to ensure he sounds like he believes what he is saying at the highest intensity that it comes off very plodding and cheesy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Ok I thoroughly confused, this match will steal the show, and crowd is not hyped for it.
> 
> Also, how is Rollins injured, if he was running to the ring superkicking and beating up HHH this past week? The match is obviously on.


Same folks who never acknowledged his huge pop and loud/long chant from last week. Nothing new from them, tbh. Just trying to shit on people they don't like to prop up their own overrated favorites. Yawn.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Uptown King said:


> Taker distracts Reigns tonight and allows Strowman to win or Reigns wins via count out or DQ.


Roman is going to beat Strowman to look strong ?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I thought the promo was great. The crowd is just full of morons tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This tag match now...oh my...


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

MrWrestlingFan said:


> That segment was a HUGE step down from last week's. Hopefully the go home Raw will be a great segment for them.


I thought the promo was good, like HHH said that was on the crowd. Expecting a brawl next week or Rollins just getting the better of HHH and running him off.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

>When Sheamus smacking his blinding red ass is the highlight of Raw so far


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Tragic how the only highlights of this shitshow so far have been a tall, refreshing glass of The Gift of Jericho and Neon Pink FELLA in that Snickers commercial.

Fuck you, Brooklyn. :tripsscust


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Are people seriously trying to use this crap crowd as reasoning that nobody wants to see Seth vs Trips? Really? :lol Did they miss last week with Seth getting a gigantic pop and the crowd booing the shit out of Trips?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Won't top it tho.....


That was one of the best SummerSlam matches of all time. Def. won't get topped.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I like how HHH's closing words mirrored his pep talk to Rollins during MITB 2015 before his match with Dean Ambrose. That's actually great storytelling here. Throwing around shades of gray about HHH still caring a tiny bit for his former protege.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Imagine if HHH booker t's us at mania and kicks the shit out of Rollins


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

There was nothing wrong with that promo. This crowd is just fucking awful.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

:focus


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I thought Mass Effect Andromeda came out on the 22 not the 21 I didn't get to pre-order it. Man I'm sad now.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Philly gets the go home show for RAW. Also Reigns vs. Strowman again? Yeah expecting the match to maybe end in no contest.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

So Taker's entrance and the JeriKO segment are going to be the only cool things tonight. 

Cesaro needs to put in that GOAT in-ring work and wake this crowd up.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Haitch: you want the game vs seth rollins at wm?!
crowd: uh ya
Haitch: c'mon is this what you want at wrestlemania?!?!!
crowd:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I think too that when HHH's voice dropped pretty far around 99ish, guy developed such a unique cadence looking for such high intensity. Sometimes that can come off real intense and spin a beauty of a promo. Other times I think Trips tries so hard to ensure he sounds like he believes what he is saying at the highest intensity that it comes off very plodding and cheesy.


He's a rich man's Shane Douglas.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Another long winded Triple H promo was definitely NOT what this feud needed at this point. Or if they are going to have Triple H cut a promo then at least have Rollins interrupt and say something even via satellite on the titantron.


I was expecting something like that. HHH kept going on and on. Then having the interview in the ring too. But at least Seth will be at Raw next week and back for Mania. All I care about now.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

This Wonder Woman GIF is better than Raw.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Tragic how the only highlights of this shitshow so far have been a tall, refreshing glass of The Gift of Jericho and Neon Pink FELLA in that Snickers commercial.
> 
> Fuck you, Brooklyn. :tripsscust


Someone needs to revoke Brooklyn as a great wrestling city card.

Chicago wouldn't have done this


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Boy that crowd's sure been fired up about that sex tape tonight haven't they? Ohh right..


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I can't believe this is the build to Mania, this has been am absolute disgrace.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Philly crowd might be better than the Brook crowd next week.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Titus O'Neal like pop for Cesaro :ha


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

What does TINNSHE have to do with this computer singing?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jericho-KO is the best built feud on either show.

No surprise crowds have been so hot for it.


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

Can't believe this show started 2 hours ago, it feels more like 4.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Beeeellllllllla!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> Boy that crowd's sure been fired up about that sex tape tonight haven't they? Ohh right..


Maybe they came to see a wrestling show. And outside internet marks couldent care less about it.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Who the fuck is Tinasshat? I've never heard of her.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Someone needs to revoke Brooklyn as a great wrestling city card.
> 
> Chicago wouldn't have done this


Still waiting for DC to get its due recognition :side:


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

Never gonna take Cesaro serious until he takes that bullshit off his shoulder


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I was expecting something like that. HHH kept going on and on. Then having the interview in the ring too. But at least Seth will be at Raw next week and back for Mania. All I care about now.


Back to get another huge pop next week just like last week. If Seth was here tonight, it completely changes the segment, but he had to sell last week's brawl obviously, which makes sense. I'm sure that pop will go unnoticed by a few, again. :lol


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Can't lie, Shaemus and Cesaro have a fucking sweet entrance.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, this show is gonna be horrendous once Y2J goes on tour with Fozzy


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

You're running out of time Brooklyn, come on, give us SOMETHING!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> Haitch: you want the game vs seth rollins at wm?!
> crowd: uh ya
> Haitch: c'mon is this what you want at wrestlemania?!?!!
> crowd:












Toru Yano gifs !! The Goat lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TOO SWEET ME, HOOT! :mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Taroostyles said:


> I can't believe this is the build to Mania, this has been am absolute disgrace.


Well the build up hasn't been good in sometime.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I see 'Triple H is the best mic worker in history' comments.

I see myself vomiting blood at shit like that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Enzo & Cass :eyeroll


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> This tag match now...oh my...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Enzo & Cass?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Biggest pop The Club got in a while. 


Also if they gave the matches more time and stop trying to protect people they could be having some really good tag matches on ppv.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Interesting to see an unsanctioned match between HHH and Rollins. I was kind of thinking Shane/AJ was going to be a No DQ, hardcore spot heavy match as well. Perhaps HHH/Rollins will be more of a brawl and Shane/AJ more of an actual hardcore match utilizing the big spots and whatnot? If both are worked the same, one might drain the other.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> You're running out of time Brooklyn, come on, give us SOMETHING!


Philly should make up for it next week.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuuuuuuckkkk... :eyeroll


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't wait for Chad 2 Badd & Sex Ferguson to come out and even the odds.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Maybe they came to see a wrestling show. And outside internet marks couldent care less about it.


Ding Ding Ding Ding Ding! We have a winnar!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Boy that crowd's sure been fired up about that sex tape tonight haven't they? Ohh right..


we have had a loud 'new day fucks' chant and 'we want paige', during the breaks apparently any image of paige was getting the loudest pop of the night. 

the cm punk chants just don't rattle them anymore. 

i quite liked the 'delete' chant during bayley's match tbh.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

another fucking rematch


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Back to get another huge pop next week just like last week. If Seth was here tonight, it completely changes the segment, but he had to sell last week's brawl obviously, which makes sense. I'm sure that pop will go unnoticed by a few, again. :lol


I 100% expected Seth to miss this week. But lately with him you never know lol. He just shows up when he wants haha. Next week will be great having Seth back.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I know catchphrases have been over forever in wrestling, but Enzo and Cass's schtick still over?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I thought Mass Effect Andromeda came out on the 22 not the 21 I didn't get to pre-order it. Man I'm sad now.


Game sucks anyways. :fact



HerNotThem said:


> This Wonder Woman GIF is better than Raw.


:becky



One Winged Angel said:


> Haitch: you want the game vs seth rollins at wm?!
> crowd: uh ya
> Haitch: c'mon is this what you want at wrestlemania?!?!!
> crowd:










>>>>>>>>>Raw.


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

if WWE 2K18 features Cesaro wearing that bullshit on his shoulders in the ring i will give him the Undertaker treatment and never use him in the game


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Enzo is so taking the pin tonight..


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

E&C winning those titles at Mania.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

I drink and I know things said:


> Who the fuck is Tinasshat? I've never heard of her.


I'm told she's hot and... that's it :draper2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Someone needs to revoke Brooklyn as a great wrestling city card.
> 
> Chicago wouldn't have done this


I would strongly support that notion if they don't change their tune by the end of the night. Thankfully, Team SAWFT has managed to wake their comatose asses up, so there might be hope yet.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> You're running out of time Brooklyn, come on, give us SOMETHING!


it might get nasty now or later. Brooklyn hates multiman matches.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Enzo is 50 lbs soaked. Loser


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I despise Enzo and Cass


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

the_hound said:


> another fucking rematch


And another match where The Club look stupid as shit!

:HA


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

How about that wrestling though?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yep, further convinced Gallows & Anderson are complete idiots lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

...................That's it???:lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus fucking christ, the company is a fucking joke


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Enzo & Cass?





















These seem a bit more appropriate.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Another squash and champions pinned yet again.

LMAO why was Gallows standing on the apron waiting to get kicked? :lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Gainn said:


> Enzo is so taking the pin tonight..


Naw Anderson did.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Buried


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That was pointless


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Solid match. Xavier...please?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How WWE books NJPW guys.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Tag Champs were just pinned. Will there be complaining about them losing to Sheamus & Cesaro just like there was complaining about them losing to Reigns?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Gainn said:


> Enzo is so taking the pin tonight..


This is WWE only the champions get pinned...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

THughes87 said:


> Never gonna take Cesaro serious until he takes that bullshit off his shoulder


I can't stand that placebo bullshit science KT Tape..


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The fucking fuck is this? fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Following Marky's footsteps, some Peyton gifs for reasons


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm glad seizing, schoolyard-insult-slinging, douchbag losers and tall, flabby, drooling doofuses, cannot be "taught". This world is better off without more of those type of morons.

EDIT: SHEAMUS AND CESARO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This show has been like licking the semen off of my hands to hide the evidence when I've masturbated.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I would strongly support that notion if they don't change their tune by the end of the night. Thankfully, Team SAWFT has managed to wake their comatose asses up, so there might be hope yet.


Taker will do the same.

And if Brooklyn hates Roman like I think they do, a Taker distraction and a Strowman win should really wake them up.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> And another match where The Club look stupid as shit!
> 
> :HA


They been booked like this for a year now, its terrible.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

BIG E TO THE RESCUE


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Pre-Taped crowd pop to avoid Paige chants


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

New Day in a taped segment :lmao

LOL selling Taker v Roman


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

You have a perfect opportunity to wake this flabby and sick crowd up thanks to Team SAWFT and instead, you just say "fuck it" and totally squander them.

OH SHIT, XAVIER IS HERE! :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

2 Weeks til' Mania' :lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

That fucking pop! :banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

........*WRESTLEMANIA!* :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Knew New Day would have a backstage/pre taped segment :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Kofi and Big E to Xavier: "Something you wanna tell us?" :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:maury:maury:maury


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

NEW DAY!!

Xavier wood's face at he beginning lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

New Day!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd all of a sudden quiet after an initial pop.

Shady.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

clever, i've got to hand it to them doing a taped seg.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Had to do a pre taped segment obviously:lmao


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Pretapped segment... COWARDS!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"Is there something you want to tell us about?" :sodone


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Meh, I'm calling it a night. Jericho segment has been the only saving grace! Hopefully they nail it next week with the :rollins2 :HHH feud!

Oh snap, NEW DAY!!!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SDLive got roasted in the New Day segment.

Only mentioned Wyatt/Orton.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE played it smart. I'm surprised they didn't mute the mics.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AUSTIN DA GAWD ARIES :mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

They have to have a actual segment in front of the crowd next week in Philly.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Well.... they showed em.... Xavier looked like he was feeling the heat lol.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Xavier has the most active eyebrows ever


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> This is WWE only the champions get pinned...


Oh yeah, I forgot that's how they do it every damn time..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

pipped in crowd, fuck this company


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God, Aries, where did you buy that coat? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aries with barely a reaction, too. Ugh.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

With that Xavier closeup at the end. :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I am sad!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

AUSTIN

MOTHERF*CKING

ARIES

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA HE HAD HIS WEDDING RING ON!!!! WE WANT PAIGE


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Austin Aries action.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Xavier's opening and closing faces need to be smilies.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Rainmaka! said:


> Game sucks anyways. :fact
> 
> I've been waiting years for this game The Mass Effect Trilogy is one of my favorite games, I guess that's why I'm upset. If everyone liked the same thing the world would be a boring place. :smile2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, I can't see Xavier the same way after the Paige vid :lol

When he was saying "stabbing in the back" and did the Taker rolling eyes thing I was thinking... other things :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The greatest man that ever lived, A Double, Austin Aries!:mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Fans in the arena did not get the New Day promote?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This show has killed the crowd.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Taker will do the same.
> 
> And if Brooklyn hates Roman like I think they do, a Taker distraction and a Strowman win should really wake them up.


Agreed on Undi's presence waking them up, though I'm not so sure on Strowman winning having the same effect.

We'll just have to see.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

My site said they keep New Day Off tv until the big show. By Mania no one will care about tape. 

A Nuclear War could break out, and in two weeks no one would care. Social Media ruined everything.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Crowd is just dead af


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

DGenerationMC said:


>


Do you have the clip of Joker when the boats don't blow up for a follow up? Lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


>


Just wanted to say... BEST. JOKER. EVER.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm going to watch New Japan cup, fuck this show


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Agreed on Undi's presence waking them up, though I'm not so sure on Strowman winning having the same effect.
> 
> We'll just have to see.


Who says Strowman is winning, Reigns could win or no one.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

God, mark Brooklyn crowd with Arkansas among the worst wrestling crowds in the U.S.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Sasha Anti-tobacco? Yuck. Now I hate her. I love Newports.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Lol those fucking smarks in the crowd failed miserably at starting a chant when New Day came on the screen.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

If you take away comments about the crowd from this thread, it'd probably be only about seven pages.

Fucking obsessed I swear.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What? Does someone think every wrestling fan is a chain smoker or something?


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Pre taped and piped in audio. Shame but probably the best way they were gonna mute it


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

HerNotThem said:


> God, mark Brooklyn crowd with Arkansas among the worst wrestling crowds in the U.S.


Well, they've been in that arena for like 4 hours with fuck all happening.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Do you have the clip of Joker when the boats don't blow up for a follow up? Lol












He's not wrong, ya know?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

This might be my worst WM season ever, literally cant remember anything valuable like srsly... even ur main event is on a fuken vignette


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

HerNotThem said:


> God, mark Brooklyn crowd with Arkansas among the worst wrestling crowds in the U.S.


Wish I could disagree... but... yeah, they've really sucked tonight.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey It's NotquiteDamian Minidow!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

oh cool, here come tony neese's abs lol.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I wasn't too familiar with Aries before he went to NXT, but thought I'd love him because I heard good things and he's from Milwaukee. NXT run was somewhat disappointing, but I've liked him more on RAW than NXT already for whatever reason.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I wish I was rich I would buy all the purple fucking tape in the country so they couldn't change the fucking rope colors anymore.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Honey Bucket said:


> If you take away comments about the crowd from this thread, it'd probably be only about seven pages.
> 
> Fucking obsessed I swear.


The smart fans really like everyone knowing how smart they are.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll never not be able to think of "Tony Nese's abs" whenever I see him now, lol :lol


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

This mania is such a massive cluster fuck. Too many matches, too many titles.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why do people care about crowd chants so much? I'm not trying to be mean, I just want to know.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Nece has Rollins' logo on his knee pads. Guess it's not original?

P.S., with the way AA was looking at Nece, I guess he respects Nece. Nece seems like a future top guy of the CW division.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

KingCosmos said:


> I'm going to watch New Japan cup, fuck this show


Watch the Shibata-Ishii match from yesterday, it is literally one of the best matches of the year

And if you already saw it, watch it again, it's still better than this show


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Rainmaka! said:
> 
> 
> > Game sucks anyways. :fact
> ...


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

I drink and I know things said:


> I wasn't too familiar with Aries before he went to NXT, but thought I'd love him because I heard good things and he's from Milwaukee. NXT run was somewhat disappointing, but I've liked him more on RAW than NXT already for whatever reason.


He's got talent in ring and on the mic. Definitely not vanilla, just short lol.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Might as well call Tony Nese the Primer Athlete. Watching Tony Nese, you might as well watch paint dry.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is that Sensational Sherri yelling in the crowd?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Wish I could disagree... but... yeah, they've really sucked tonight.





HerNotThem said:


> God, mark Brooklyn crowd with Arkansas among the worst wrestling crowds in the U.S.


In all fairness.. I'm sure Kevin Dunn's teeth being on the crowd mute button like white on rice has nothing to do with how quiet things have been..

:wut


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Aries is boring unless he's speaking


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Is Vickie Guerrero in the crowd?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WTF was up with that woman in the crowd screeching all of a sudden? People were turning around to look :lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Who the hell is shrieking in the crowd, stfu.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Who is that screeching man in the background?!?!?!? LMFAO! Highlight of the show!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Austin Aries, that one ROH guy that I never saw the hype around.....


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Why do people care about crowd chants so much? I'm not trying to be mean, I just want to know.


Who knows buddy, hope all is well by the way


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

This match is getting sloppy. Aries seems frustrated with Nese's shitty style.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Neville should win at Mania. they've done a lot to build him up. Also it was wrong to take belt away from Swann so early. But since Neville has it, let him keep it. 

Aries should be IC Champ on Smackown anywayz. Same with Strong and Almas.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

StanStansky said:


> The smart fans really like everyone knowing how smart they are.


To be fair this turd of a show hasn't given us much to talk about :draper2


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Austin sucks..holy shit.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Might as well call Tony Nese the Primer Athlete. Watching Tony Nese, you might as well watch paint dry.


Haha!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Glad I wasn't the only who heard the women shrieking in the crowd :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Rainmaka! said:


> WWEDivaGirl96 said:
> 
> 
> > Game is nice to look at and that's it.
> ...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm almost as sick of these Domino's commercials with the Stranger Things kid than of RAW, and that's fucking saying something.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

One Winged Angel said:


> This show has killed the crowd.


Crowd Mic is off 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844014204214558720


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> In all fairness.. I'm sure Kevin Dunn's teeth being on the crowd mute button like white on rice has nothing to do with how quiet things have been..
> 
> :wut


Fair point! I guess we'll find out when any users at the show swing by.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Late post, but this remix & the original song is the only thing I really know about from Tinashe....







And she's good-looking, so that's cool too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844009638605463552


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844011677498703876
:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Might as well call Tony Nese the Primer Athlete. Watching Tony Nese, you might as well watch paint dry.


I don't think he belongs in CW division. He reminds me of Apollo crews. Neither are being allowed to showcase their talent.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> To be fair this turd of a show hasn't given us much to talk about :draper2


Hey man. Someone got paid to come up with this. 

I made myself sad.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

HerNotThem said:


> God, mark Brooklyn crowd with Arkansas among the worst wrestling crowds in the U.S.


You put on a 3 hour show with about 10 minutes of wrestling, with all the faces getting the shit kicked out of them those entire 10 minutes, string together a bunch of Stephanie and Triple H segments further shitting on all the faces, I mean fuck how could they not be dead? Jericho has been literally the only thing to cheer for.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Quick, artist and song title for that Geico commercial... I've got some trollin' ideas....


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I wish I was rich I would buy all the purple fucking tape in the country so they couldn't change the fucking rope colors anymore.


I'd buy duck tape co. and discontinue every shade of purple lol. I'm feeling you.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Tsvetoslava said:


> This might be my worst WM season ever, literally cant remember anything valuable like srsly... even ur main event is on a fuken vignette


It's really pathetic.



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Why do people care about crowd chants so much? I'm not trying to be mean, I just want to know.


Given how this show has delivered less than nothing in value, we're relying on crowd chants and even then, they're incompetent.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Why do people care about crowd chants so much? I'm not trying to be mean, I just want to know.


1. For some reason they were expecting night after mania level crazy crowd chanting about the sex tape.

2. For some reason they apparently were not expecting Vince and Dunn to have an army of sound engineers on the board tonight to eliminate #1 for the TV


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I feel like I'm in a torture rack watching this show


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn Tony/Aries is still going on? Please end this already.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

I drink and I know things said:


> I'm almost as sick of these Domino's commercials with the Stranger Things kid than of RAW, and that's fucking saying something.


Glad I'm not the only one who noticed that lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> I don't think he belongs in CW division. He reminds me of Apollo crews. Neither are being allowed to showcase their talent.


He doesn't know how to use his talent. All athleticism no brains.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A Double vs. Nese? Well damn, maybe tonight won't be a total shitshow. :bjpenn

Hopefully Aries drops the Roaring Elbow from finisher status to signature status and brings back the brainbuster or the Last Chancery.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK SHUT UP


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Styles, Braun and Nese use the torcher rack. Has there ever been a point where three guys on the roster used the torture rack?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

When will they discover we don't care about cruiserweights


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i don't know whats worse, the non wrestling on a wrestling show or the fact we have marks bitching about marks at the show trying to liven this shitfest up.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Xavier has the most active eyebrows ever


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Tony Nese abs more like Tony Nese's ass...Jesus.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Who knows buddy, hope all is well by the way


Yeah I guess your right, I feel like some people focus on the crowd more than what is happening in the ring. Things are kinda stressful lately because I have to go the the doctor in a few days, I hate going to the doctor. They were taking my blood once and I passed out. :frown2: But I should try to say positive, getting on medicine for my anxiety will be good for me! :smile2:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Aries is one of the few wrestlers, I consider to be a perfect in-ring performer.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I wish I was rich I would buy all the purple fucking tape in the country so they couldn't change the fucking rope colors anymore.


Don't worry too much, eventually that $9.00 a night expense report will hit Vince's desk and it'll be dealt with like the road crew's transportation.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Austin Aries = definition of a vanilla midget. 

Stop jobbing out the future to geeks like Double A and The Brian Kendrick.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Forget charisma, Tony Nese doesn't even have any presence. The guy is just...there.


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

Therapy said:


> I can't stand that placebo bullshit science KT Tape..


Look scientific or not, it looks stupid, if he's gotta wear it, cover it up with straps, somethin like Bo Dallas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

apparently Paige was in the crowd screaming :grin2:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I preferred Tony Nese without the beard when he was known as Paul Roma.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Yeah I guess your right, I feel like some people focus on the crowd more than what is happening in the ring. Things are kinda stressful lately because I have to go the the doctor in a few days, I hate going to the doctor. They were taking my blood once and I passed out. :frown2: But I should try to say positive, getting on medicine for my anxiety will be good for me! :smile2:


Yep you always have to stay positive  I'll pray for you bud


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Aries does not seem comfortable at all right now. Maybe because he was wrestling a plank of wood, but still.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> *Austin Aries = definition of a vanilla midget.*
> 
> Stop jobbing out the future to geeks like Double A and The Brian Kendrick.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Next Monday is the go home show for WM. It better be much better than this shit, I've watched tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They wasted Neville for way too long, he could have been showing all this character for a long time!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Hopefully Aries drops the Roaring Elbow from finisher status to signature status and brings back the brainbuster or the Last Chancery.


I expect to see A Double break out the big classic moves at WM when Neville kicks out of everything else.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nevilles ears really bother me for some reason lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

This program has so much potential to be good but has been wasted. I'm sure Neville/Aries could kill it and steal the show at WM.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Once that belt gets off Neville, WWE should reevaluate where they see Neville in the big picture. Guy is stepping into this role quite nicely in and out of the ring. Yeah guy isn't 6'4 but so?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Aries is one of the few wrestlers, I consider to be a perfect in-ring performer.


Saying this right after that shitty match?

The balls on you guy


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

StanStansky said:


> Hey man. Someone got paid to come up with this.
> 
> I made myself sad.


Vince's pet chimp??? Oh who am I kidding... the chimp would have booked a better show :vince7


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Aries needs to change his finisher


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nobody is listening Aries, wrap it up.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> They wasted Neville for way too long, he could have been showing all this character for a long time!


The cruiserweights in general have been wasted.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Double A is so good on the mic.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was a pretty good impression of Neville's accent from Aries there :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Why the hell is Neville dressed to wrestle? Just wear those god awful buttoned up polo shirts he likes.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

Neville is so much better as a heel.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Aries isn't over trying to talk down to someone who is over, not really working out for him.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> Saying this right after that shitty match?
> 
> The balls on you guy


No one said Nese is anywhere close to being perfect :draper2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Fine, Neville can drop the CW title and move on to chasing the US title.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

20 minute video package for a 2 minute match :goldberg2


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

So they repackaged Emma again and back to her former self.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

lmfao the fuckery with these Emma promos is real they should of had her come back with this gimmick from the start.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Are you kidding me? A second part to this Goldberg/Lesnar shit.........


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Another fucking Emma promo.. Fire this bitch or at least leak her sex tape.. Either way.. More entertaining than the troll promos


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The funny part is Neville vs AA may very well be the best WWE match in the Mania weekend


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bloody hell just send Emma out there to have matches, why are you delaying things so much when the division clearly needs the extra talent.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Nobody cares about Emma


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh good. Another video segment on a dead show.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

It wouldn't be raw without a random Emma vignette lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope it doesn't take another 17 weeks to set Emma back to normal LOL :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I drink and I know things said:


> I preferred Tony Nese without the beard when he was known as Paul Roma.


Fuuunny :grin2:.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This Emma shit. :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Aries needs to change his finisher


Saving it for WM I assume. Expect him to pull out either the 450, brainbuster or last chancery there.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> 20 minute video package for a 2 minute match :goldberg2


:brock


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> So they repackaged Emma again and back to her former self.


She couldn't pull off the Emmalina gimmick so they canned it and now are just bringing her back as her old heel gimmick which they should of done from the start.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn I really like that Emma vignette. Music was bumpin. 

:dance


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

DGenerationMC said:


> Why the hell is Neville dressed to wrestle? Just wear those god awful buttoned up polo shirts he likes.


All the wrestlers be in their ring gear most of the time when they are not scheduled to wrestle makes no sense. Should be in casual clothes when not scheduled to fight.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mango13 said:


> Nevilles ears really bother me for some reason lol


Some women like giant ears because they imagine the man penetrating them with the ears. That's the study I heard about the other day at least.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Took these retards over 6 months to realise that Emma was fine with the gimmick she had but eh, better late than ever, I guess.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> 1. For some reason they were expecting night after mania level crazy crowd chanting about the sex tape.
> 
> 2. For some reason they apparently were not expecting Vince and Dunn to have an army of sound engineers on the board tonight to eliminate #1 for the TV


I think your right, besides outside of wrestling circles I don't think most people care or have heard about the sex tape. WWE controls everything at their shows, even crowd reactions, Vince seems like he would be very meticulous about that kind of thing.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Shame on me for wanting to see a heel Emma vs. Paige feud one day.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> She couldn't pull off the Emmalina gimmick so they canned it and now are just bringing her back as her old heel gimmick which they should of done from the start.


At this point why not just debut her. They waited months just for Emmalina, guess we won't get Emma until the summer or fall. Also I doubt anyone would of made Emmalina work as what was that character suppose to be.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I hope it doesn't take another 17 weeks to set Emma back to normal LOL :lol


Nope she'll be gone for 34 weeks this time. It'll make her return twice as special.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

right i'm done


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

When Brock Lesnar almost died.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I think your right, besides outside of wrestling circles I don't think most people care or have heard about the sex tape. WWE controls everything at their shows, even crowd reactions, Vince seems like he would be very meticulous about that kind of thing.


The same thing happened when Seth's scandal happened. Everyone thought at Raw the next week the crowd would roast him. Start chanting things at him about his nudes, etc. But literally they did none of the above. Because no one cared enough. I don't know why people thought anything would be different with Xavier tonight.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Angle/Lesnar WM19... :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

the_hound said:


> right i'm done



Yo [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> No one said Nese is anywhere close to being perfect :draper2


Very true, Nese an abomination.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> Shame on me for wanting to see a heel Emma vs. Paige feud one day.


maybe theres a paige and emma porn somewhere out there :focus


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Yep you always have to stay positive  I'll pray for you bud


I don't think I've ever had someone pray for me before, so thanks! 0 Positivity is good. :grin2:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Who the fuck wants to see Brock redeem himself? :lol


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

I drink and I know things said:


> Some women like giant ears because they imagine the man penetrating them with the ears. That's the study I heard about the other day at least.


:HA


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> They wasted Neville for way too long, he could have been showing all this character for a long time!


Could be worse.

Bradshaw/JBL.
Bubba Ray Dudley/Bully Ray


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

HiddenFlaw said:


> maybe theres a paige and emma porn somewhere out there :focus


Where is that gif from? Paige's porn?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> Angle/Lesnar WM19... :banderas :banderas :banderas


Angle/Brock should happen one more time. I say have Angle be Brock's first challenger for the Universal title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

One Winged Angel said:


> Who the fuck wants to see Brock redeem himself? :lol


The WWE Uinverse, that's who.

:cole


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

All of this video hype for a 2 minute match :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Where is that gif from? Paige's porn?


One of them


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Unless Bork beats Goldberg in 20 seconds, does it really matter?

He's 0-2 and was made to look like a bitch at the RR.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Does anyone have a tally on how much wrestling in a wrestling ring took place tonight? 30 minutes?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Where is that gif from? Paige's porn?


it sure is


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That moment when the video packages are longer than the match will be


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Before their epic squash match :goldberg2


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Expecting Brock to destroy Goldberg at Mania.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Yeah I guess your right, I feel like some people focus on the crowd more than what is happening in the ring. Things are kinda stressful lately because I have to go the the doctor in a few days, I hate going to the doctor. They were taking my blood once and I passed out. :frown2: But I should try to say positive, getting on medicine for my anxiety will be good for me! :smile2:


C'mere....


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

StanStansky said:


> Does anyone have a tally on how much wrestling in a wrestling ring took place tonight? 30 minutes?


probably less, and most of it was CW's..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's go with Reigns/Braun now.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

All of the Mania hype is giving me douche chills.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Braun and Cena2.0 main event.. I don't think I've seen this before!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Unless Bork beats Goldberg in 20 seconds, does it really matter?
> 
> He's 0-2 and was made to look like a bitch at the RR.


The way he beats him will matter.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

and now the crowd wakes up :ha


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:brock

challenging

The reigning, defending WWE Universal Champion

:goldberg2

At Wrestlemania 33

I could not...COULD NOT be more excited.

:mark::woo:mark::woo:mark::woo:mark::woo:mark:
:sodone

Hate all you want, folks, but it is happening, and it will be the most mass-media covered match at WM this year.
:draper2


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

god this is the most shit wrestlemania


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Think we've probably had less than 20 minutes of wrestling in 3 hrs.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Braun is such a cool big guy.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Geez, I was part of a much better Brooklyn crowd the night after Summerslam last year. This crowd sucks compared to that one.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

We all know Taker will interfere


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Uptown King said:


> Angle/Brock should happen one more time. I say have Angle be Brock's first challenger for the Universal title.


Albeit I haven't seen Angle work since a random cage match I flipped on circa 3-4 years ago: Angle looked like he was turning purple. Not sure Brock's style is Angle's best well being choice.

Brock/Goldberg tug of war?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

You could barely hear Reigns music those boos.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ugh, with this late ass commercial break every single week.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Mixed reaction here with a dead crowd.

Jesus, next week in Philly is going to be devastating.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Geez, I was part of a much better Brooklyn crowd the night after Raw last year. This crowd sucks compared to that one.


to be fair the crowd after mania is always on fire doesn't matter where it is.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Aries is one of the few wrestlers, I consider to be a perfect in-ring performer.


Yeah, he's cool.

And his theme reminds me of some awesome shit I heard somewhere before.

I'll post it eventually, if I can remember what it is. lol


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Ok let's go with Reigns/Braun now.


let's have another ad break instead.. :sleep


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

The crowd is clearly muted .


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Braun is such a cool big guy.


You better roman rein that talk in.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

braun is going to lose :mj2


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Will Bray Wyatt vs Randy Orton be on the Pre-show??


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Albeit I haven't seen Angle work since a random cage match I flipped on circa 3-4 years ago: Angle looked like he was turning purple. Not sure Brock's style is Angle's best well being choice.
> 
> Brock/Goldberg tug of war?


Brock could be asked to tone it down for Kurt's safety.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> to be fair the crowd after mania is always on fire doesn't matter where it is.


I meant Summerslam lol, I mistyped :lol But yeah, it is.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

StanStansky said:


> Does anyone have a tally on how much wrestling in a wrestling ring took place tonight? 30 minutes?


There shouldn't be much wrestling going on when were 2 weeks away from Wrestlemania, this years build for Mania has been leaps and bounds better than the previous years builds.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

HiddenFlaw said:


> it sure is


 The ultimate thrill ride is already over


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Bell rings. 2 minutes in, Taker entrance. Total wrestling time on show: 23 minutes.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> The same thing happened when Seth's scandal happened. Everyone thought at Raw the next week the crowd would roast him. Start chanting things at him about his nudes, etc. But literally they did none of the above. Because no one cared enough. I don't know why people thought anything would be different with Xavier tonight.


Most people probably got it out of there system by the time Monday came around. Even though it was a big deal on the forums it's not necessarily a big deal offline. And like you said most people probably didn't know or didn't care.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nimbus said:


> Will Bray Wyatt vs Randy Orton be on the Pre-show??


Umm it's for the WWE title of course it won't. Be prob third behind Brock Lesnar and Taker Reigns. It should be main eventing..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> apparently Paige was in the crowd screaming :grin2:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> That moment when the video packages are longer than the match will be


Yeah.. let's not pretend that's exactly a first or something.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Nimbus said:


> Will Bray Wyatt vs Randy Orton be on the Pre-show??


No lol.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Ugh, with this late ass commercial break every single week.


I remember a match between all of Evolution vs Michaels, Foley, Benoit and Benjamin (pretty entertaining btw) where JR says "folks we have reached all our commercial obligations, from here on out we are commercial free" or something like that, and action continued for a pretty long time.....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok enough commercials let's go.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No new leaks, barely any wrestling, shitty promos in most of the show, this has been a dissapointing night


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nimbus said:


> Will Bray Wyatt vs Randy Orton be on the Pre-show??


Um no lol. It's one of their best built programmes going into Mania. And it's for the WWE title. Prob be third behind Brock Goldberg and Taker Reigns. Should be main eventing though.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Didn't Austin Aries *just* deliver a message to Neville?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ride Along w/ Anderson and Gallows is going to be great! :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Imagine a Ride Along with Paige, Xavier, and Brad Maddox. 

...we might have already seen it tho.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

LOL that poor crowd has had to listen to that theme for like 4 minutes after this god awful show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nimbus said:


> Will Bray Wyatt vs Randy Orton be on the Pre-show??


Why the hell would the WWE title match be on the Pre-Show? :bryanlol


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

So this stupid ass has been standing in the ring for 10 mins with his music playing


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Braun Pop!!!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> C'mere....


Thanks it really helps, I probably shouldn't be so nervous about going to the doctor but hopefully they can help.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Bury Braun again Roman so I can drink some smark tears before I go to bed.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Main Event time ?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If Strowman loses again...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

StanStansky said:


> LOL that poor crowd has had to listen to that theme for like 4 minutes after this god awful show.


They turn the music off when it goes to commercial and it comes back on right before it comes back from commercial


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This match won't happen. Taker will interfere probably


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

the_hound said:


>


This is the best gif ever


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, in the spirit of the night!


Cole said "blow"


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

BRAUN!!!!:braun


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

"lets go Roman, Roman sucks chant" Yep next Cena he is not turning heel weather we agree or not.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> They turn the music off when it goes to commercial and it comes back on right before it comes back from commercial


Thank God.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice counter on that drive by.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Main Event time ?
> 
> Never seen that match before. Gonna watch after RAW


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

This crowd is _horrible_.

Can't blame them that much this Raw is pure shit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


:batista3


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

That Strowman face tho


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Not feeling this match.

Maybe it's the lack of energy in the crowd?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

@ItsaNewDay

Absolutely fantastic match as well **** 1/4

Here's the link if needed http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4jzptu


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kids chanting lets go roman adults chanting roman sucks, cena 2.0 has officially arrived.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Not even a Reigns hater but, honestly, it should have been "The Monster Among Men" versus "The Phenom", "The Deadman" The Undertaker.

What a sight that would have been.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd's been on mute or at least lowered all night. It's obvious. That's why I won't hold any pops or heat against any of the wrestlers tonight.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crowd has sucked all night until the match with Reigns as usual. Oh and Jericho He had the crowd in the palm of his hands.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd throw my beer at that shrieking bitch in the crowd.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The commentators saying "Roman" and then "Strowman" :lol Too rhymey.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Just waiting for the eventual *dong*


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Here comes that gong.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Completely missed on that kicked.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We Want what?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Just waiting for the eventual *dong*


Paige was as well...


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Crowd's been on mute or at least lowered all night. It's obvious. That's why I won't hold any pops or heat against any of the wrestlers tonight.


Not lowered. Enzo and Cass had huge pops and that shrieking bitch can be heard all night loud and clear.

Crowd just sucks and nothing to cheer for..at...all.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good timing with that samoan drop. It really sold it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

jayman321 said:


> Not lowered. Enzo and Cass had huge pops and that shrieking bitch can be heard all night loud and clear.
> 
> Crowd just sucks and nothing to cheer for..at...all.


Even their pop was lower than usual, especially in a place like Brooklyn.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> We Want what?


Taker


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> We Want what?


Sounded like taker to me but couldn't really tell


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Here we go.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Reigns missed the punch into the steps by a million miles


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I was gonna go To Raw but changed my mind at the last minute, I'm so glad I didn't go :booklel


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DONG! MARKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank fuck


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

That was PERFECT timing....BOOOO...YEEEEEAHHHHH


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

GONG!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Taker :mark:


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

That Undertaker intervention was way too obvious, even the moment he came in was predictable.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

For everyone who doesn't understand how the crowd has been so quiet here is a small tutorial on how you slide a volume bar down on a sound mixer. I truly hope this clears up your confusion about why crowd volume levels suddenly change or can be quiet through out the night.






And for the impatient the volume sliders and knobs are at 1:00.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

How can it be impossible? He beat it 2 weeks ago


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Taker looks like he just got off his motorcycle.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Taker, I knew you'd come! :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Thunderstorm just kicked off at my house! Undertaker!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Man at this point I feel like I'm watching Power Rangers or something.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

" an Reigns do the impossible?!" .... um... he's beaten Braun like three straight times lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

What was that wince by Taker before he turned around ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's it?!

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roman stands tall. The IWC rages like geeks.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Taker just hurt himself?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

need to make the cunt strong again, fuck me


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Reigns still goes out on top over Taker.. :lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Undertaker is starting to look like this: 










Dude needs to hand 'em up after Mania.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dead man down. Reigns is gonna retire your crippled ass.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Taker looked like he felt his back go out after chokeslamming Strowman.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LMFAO!

Taker just made the GOAT "I just fugged up face" to ever have been made! 

CLASSIC!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

DID YOU JUST SEE HIM AFTER STRAUMAN ROLLED OUT OF THE RING

This man looked like his back just fucking gave on him, please stop coming back.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Taker cringed before even taking that spear. Like "Ahhhh, fuck. Here we go" :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Taker can wake any crowd up


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

So the bell didn't ring, so the match didn't end?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Taker looked fucked after choke slamming Strowman. Holy shit this could be a disaster at Mania.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:eyeroll :eyeroll :eyeroll


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Another week. Braun is made to look like a joke, I hate to say those people who said Braun was built up to just make Roman look strong were right...

But...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, this Raw sucked donkey balls.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You could see Taker was hurting after that chokeslam, how on earth is he gonna wrestle?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

lmfao this company.


----------



## trmather (Feb 5, 2017)

Single handedly killed Strowman's momentum and everyone will have seen the grimace Taker had on his face after the chokeslam.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok. .That was not selling.. Taker literally hobbled to his feet like a crippled old man


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm so glad Taker sat up and did the throat cut!!!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

washed taker :romo5


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

Did taker get hurt after choke slamming Braun?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Robbyfude said:


> So the bell didn't ring, so the match didn't end?


Match ends in no contest, rematch next week again.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Taker looked like he felt his back go out after chokeslamming Strowman.


He made that face because he knew he would turn around to a spear and made a mistake.

Either way...fuck off Reigns you boring piece of shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Taker looks like TOAST.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Taker is hurting after chokeslamming Braun. Man I can't see my man Taker going out like this :mj2


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Taker might not make mania. looked like he pulled something and was in obvious pain


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Mick Foley/Stephanie McMahon/Sami Zayn/Samoa Joe opening segment + pre-match brawl

- Brian Kendrick post-match promo

- Chris Jericho/Samoa Joe/Kevin Owens Highlight Reel segment + brawl

- Michael Cole/Triple H interview segment

- Austin Aries/Neville post-match segment

- Roman Reigns/Braun Strowman/Undertaker post-match closing segment + attack


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy shit we're a week away from WM, Roman and Taker yet to even cut a promo :lmao

What a shit house feud.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Kind of wonder if they'll add Strowman to the match


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This was a bad RAW


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I feel bad for Taker the dude wrestles one match a year and then takes an entire year to rehab just to beat the shit out of his body again, like bro just retire already you don't owe the fans anything.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

OMG. OMG. Where can I subscribe to the network. I need to order WM now. The action, the intensity, the promos, the story. Oh wait....


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Bad RAW, hopefully SDL is much better tomorrow night.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sasha Banks still has bigger forehead than Taker lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Looked like it killed Taker to slam Braun, you could see his face cringing in pain after doing it, he then quickly tried to go back to looking unphased.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm passing on this Reigns/Taker match. 

Jesus Christ, it's going to be bowling shoe ugly.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The "gong" always makes me lose my shit!
:woo
:mark::mark:
:woo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Taker looked like he felt his back go out after chokeslamming Strowman.





StanStansky said:


> Taker just hurt himself?





T0M said:


> Taker looked fucked after choke slamming Strowman. Holy shit this could be a disaster at Mania.


Nah he looked that way because he knew he screwed up by turning his back on Roman. He knew a spear was coming.


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Taker didnt look right after that choke slam


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> What was that wince by Taker before he turned around ?


He knew he got distracted and was about to get speared :draper2


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Taker was hurt after shockeslam i saw


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Lmao takers face..

either he hurt himself or he forgot he had to sell lifting strowman..

either way it was terrible and jarring. LOL.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Poor Strowman, he was getting better, he was getting over, and nope, we got to push Reigns, fuck the rest


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Holy shit we're a week away from WM, *Roman and Taker yet to even cut a promo :lmao
> 
> *What a shit house feud.


Most likely happen next week.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Taker-Reigns is one of the least interesting feuds going into Mania.

No promos, just fighting between a geezer who is past it and a face who is rejected for a yard neither of them own :lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok people Braun is bigger than the Undertaker himself cut him some fuckin slack with that chock slam. If it was with someone smaller than Taker than I would agree.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I love me some Taker but I dunno, we are talking about a Grandfather slugging it out with a man in his physical prime,


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I respect the Undertaker a lot but I don't want him to hurt himself for us. He should probably retire soon. He's a Legend and will definitely go into the Hall of Fame one day.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Man some of you are not exactly the sharpest pencil in the drawer are you?

Taker's facial expression wasn't due to pain, it was because he realized he turned his back on Roman and was about to turn into a spear.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

He wasn't hurt..he made that face like 'oh shit I shouldn't have done that' because he knew he would turn around to a spear.

really not that complicated


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

There are reports online of a taker injury, mania match in the air now


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

A triple threat might of been better between Reigns/Strowman/Taker, all fighting to prove the WWE ring is their yard now.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

6/10 Raw this week. I loved the progression of the storyline but it needed more action. 

Also FUCK YOU Brooklyn. Way to disappoint


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Nimbus said:


> There are reports online of a taker injury, mania match in the air now


Insert Braun for a triple threat to take the load off Taker.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well at least Taker got a really big reaction (easily the biggest of the night) so there's that...

... but Taker should not be wrestling. Especially Roman, but in general too. Looked like he hurt himself chokeslamming Braun (which was a stupid spot for a number of reasons). I can't see him wrestling a full match with Reigns in his current state, let alone a match that doesn't suck.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

and why did taker come out to chokeslam strowman? Why would he turn his back to roman who he chokeslammed 2 weeks ago? 

wtf sense does that or this entire feud make?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Owens / Jericho.

And Big E to Woods "Is there something you want to tell us" was the best part of RAW imo


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

He wasn't hurt..he made that face like 'oh shit I shouldn't have done that' because he knew he would turn around to a spear.


He wasn't hurt..he made that face like 'oh shit I shouldn't have done that' because he knew he would turn around to a spear.


He wasn't hurt..he made that face like 'oh shit I shouldn't have done that' because he knew he would turn around to a spear.


He wasn't hurt..he made that face like 'oh shit I shouldn't have done that' because he knew he would turn around to a spear.


He wasn't hurt..he made that face like 'oh shit I shouldn't have done that' because he knew he would turn around to a spear.


He wasn't hurt..he made that face like 'oh shit I shouldn't have done that' because he knew he would turn around to a spear.


He wasn't hurt..he made that face like 'oh shit I shouldn't have done that' because he knew he would turn around to a spear.


He wasn't hurt..he made that face like 'oh shit I shouldn't have done that' because he knew he would turn around to a spear.


He wasn't hurt..he made that face like 'oh shit I shouldn't have done that' because he knew he would turn around to a spear.


He wasn't hurt..he made that face like 'oh shit I shouldn't have done that' because he knew he would turn around to a spear.


He wasn't hurt..he made that face like 'oh shit I shouldn't have done that' because he knew he would turn around to a spear.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> I'm passing on this Reigns/Taker match.
> 
> Jesus Christ, it's going to be bowling shoe ugly.



Certainly not gonna be a Funk- Brisco classic here folks


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Uptown King said:


> A triple threat might of been better between Reigns/Strowman/Taker, all fighting to prove the WWE ring is their yard now.


 A yard neither of them have claim to :lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Looked like it killed Taker to slam Braun, you could see his face cringing in pain after doing it, he then quickly tried to go back to looking unphased.


Braun is bigger than Undertaker so im gonna cut him some slack on that choke slam. If it was to a smaller wrestler than I would agree with you.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Poor Strowman, he was getting better, he was getting over, and nope, we got to push Reigns, fuck the rest


Braun is fine, still a monster heel.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Man some of you are not exactly the sharpest pencil in the drawer are you?
> 
> Taker's facial expression wasn't due to pain, it was because he realized he turned his back on Roman and was about to turn into a spear.


Well maybe he should have thought about that 20 seconds earlier, when he turned to Braun. Or maybe he should have thought about that before he came to the ring. Or maybe he should not have turned around and just left the right on the far side. 

:grin2:


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Can't wait for the seethe when Roman beats Taker


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> A yard neither of them have claim to :lmao


Its just a saying.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Taker-Reigns is one of the least interesting feuds going into Mania.
> 
> No promos, just fighting between a geezer who is past it and a face who is rejected for a yard neither of them own :lmao


and yet the match is going to get the biggest reaction and have the fans the most invested in over all the other matches :draper2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> Braun is fine, still a monster heel.


Who has look like a geek 3 of the last 4 weeks


----------



## capatisdumb (Aug 25, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Man some of you are not exactly the sharpest pencil in the drawer are you?
> 
> Taker's facial expression wasn't due to pain, it was because he realized he turned his back on Roman and was about to turn into a spear.


if taker knew a spear was coming before he turned around why did he still turn around and get himself speared like an idiot


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

Undertaker seemed to legitimately hurt himself with that chokeslam to Strowman. From the grimace on his face to the fact that he barely was able to turn himself around to take the speak from Reigns. I mean he literally almost fell down before Reigns hit the spear. The Undertaker underwent that procedure last year as an alternative to a hip replacement which he apparently will get after his match with Roman; that's assuming he can actually go in some sort of match. It wouldn't surprise me if Strowman is added to this match so that Undertaker doesn't have to do as much work.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Who has look like a geek 3 of the last 4 weeks


How so?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

capatisdumb said:


> if taker knew a spear was coming before he turned around why did he still turn around and get himself speared like an idiot


Because he's not the type to back down from a fight. That's a cowardly heel move.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Uptown King said:


> A triple threat might of been better between Reigns/Strowman/Taker, all fighting to prove the WWE ring is their yard now.


You have to be the first person ever to suggest putting Stroman in a match would make it better.

You must be heavily drinking tonight.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Braun is bigger than Undertaker so im gonna cut him some slack on that choke slam. If it was to a smaller wrestler than I would agree with you.


He wasn't cringing in pain. He was saying "oh shit" because he turned his back on Roman and knew what was coming. Some of you people are fucking inbred retarded.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, Taker knew a spear was coming because he turned his back, but didn't move out of the way? Makes him look even dumber.

They literally even book the 'strong' part timers like shit these days. Wow.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

brianbell25 said:


> Undertaker seemed to legitimately hurt himself with that chokeslam to Strowman. From the grimace on his face to the fact that he barely was able to turn himself around to take the speak from Reigns. I mean he literally almost fell down before Reigns hit the spear. The Undertaker underwent that procedure last year as an alternative to a hip replacement which he apparently will get after his match with Roman; that's assuming he can actually go in some sort of match. * It wouldn't surprise me if Strowman is added to this match so that Undertaker doesn't have to do as much work.*


*

*

Would make sense all around and make the match even better.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

jayman321 said:


> He wasn't hurt..he made that face like 'oh shit I shouldn't have done that' because he knew he would turn around to a spear.
> 
> 
> He wasn't hurt..he made that face like 'oh shit I shouldn't have done that' because he knew he would turn around to a spear.
> ...


I don't think that is for certain. HE started cringing as soon as he touched the ropes which applied pressure to the shoulder/back..

He very well could have been hurt.. If he was selling it was a terrible sell because it looked jarring and out of no where. It also made no sense for him to come out and chokeslam braun if he was worried about roman.


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

wwe9391 said:


> and yet the match is going to get the biggest reaction and have the fans the most invested in over all the other matches :draper2


No doubt about it as Taker likely will get the biggest pop of the night and Reigns will likely received the most overwhelming boo of the night.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

jayman321 said:


> He wasn't hurt..he made that face like 'oh shit I shouldn't have done that' because he knew he would turn around to a spear.
> 
> 
> He wasn't hurt..he made that face like 'oh shit I shouldn't have done that' because he knew he would turn around to a spear.
> ...


some just wont get it cause they want to shit on this match as much as possible so they look for any negative they can find. 

Also even if Taker struggled a little Braun is a bigger man than he is its understandable if he struggled a little.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> I expect to see A Double break out the big classic moves at WM when Neville kicks out of everything else.


That's very plausible considering Neville's been on fire since turning heel. Hopefully it happens. 



WrestlingOracle said:


> Once that belt gets off Neville, WWE should reevaluate where they see Neville in the big picture. Guy is stepping into this role quite nicely in and out of the ring. Yeah guy isn't 6'4 but so?


I expect him to nab the CW Title at least one more time, considering he, Gallagher and Aries are the only CWs with actual character depth. But after his second reign, he really should be given a chance toward the U.S. Title.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> *So, Taker knew a spear was coming because he turned his back, but didn't move out of the way? Makes him look even dumber.
> *
> They literally even book the 'strong' part timers like shit these days. Wow.


He wasn't fast enough to move out of the way. He is older so slower instinct.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Dead man down. Reigns is gonna retire your crippled ass.


Yeah I hope he takes the Tombstone and Chokeslam as well, maybe even add a gong to the beginning of his theme song.

Bruh


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> How so?


Lost to Reigns clean at Fastlane

Left the arena when Taker entered the RAW after Fastlane

Was about to lose to Reigns again, Taker chokeslammed without any resistance

For a monster heel who was undefeated, that is looking like a geek


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

capatisdumb said:


> if taker knew a spear was coming before he turned around why did he still turn around and get himself speared like an idiot


Roman had him cornered in the ring. It would look awkward if he just jumped out of the ring. Not to mention it would make him look like a bitch.

Instead he turned around and ate the spear like a man, potentially hoping to counter.

This is also a show, not real life.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

brianbell25 said:


> No doubt about it as Taker likely will get the biggest pop of the night and Reigns will likely received the most overwhelming boo of the night.


At this point Undertaker pops are like X-Pac heat.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Lost to Reigns clean at Fastlane


Losing to Reigns doesn't makes him look like a geek.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The RainMaker said:


> He wasn't cringing in pain. He was saying "oh shit" because he turned his back on Roman and knew what was coming. Some of you people are fucking inbred retarded.


Oh I know im just looking at other reasons as well.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Roman had him cornered in the ring. It would look awkward if he just jumped out of the ring. Not to mention it would make him look like a bitch.
> 
> Instead he turned around and ate the spear like a man, potentially hoping to counter.
> 
> This is also a show, not real life.


so then why didn't taker go after reigns first who
1)is the fresher man and about to win the match
2) the man he is feuding with
3)The man he chokeslammed two weeks ago..

It was a terribly booked segment period.. It made taker look pathetic, old and stupid.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Taker looks like TOAST.


Love me some Taker, top 3 all time favorite, but whereas for so many years playing this Taker under stonefaces and the awesome portrayals you could see the pride Taker had in this in his eyes. You could tell he loves the ring! I look at Taker now, and yes, he is stonefaced, but underneath he looks so worn out. Like he wants it to end but can't. Flair at the end literally resembled a pancake somewhat: but the same fire in 1986-87 you could tell was there in 2006- 2007

I could be absolutely wrong: but I don't know if the fire is there. Perhaps if it wasn't: Taker as hurt as he is wouldn't be there and he damn sure doesn't owe us fans anything with all the entertainment provided: but he looks very tired.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Uptown King said:


> He wasn't fast enough to move out of the way. He is older so slower instinct.


Maybe he should have thought about all of that, before he turned his back on Reigns for no reason and chokeslammed an innocent bystander.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Lost to Reigns clean at Fastlane
> 
> Left the arena when Taker entered the RAW after Fastlane
> 
> ...


He still is a monster heel despite all of those things happening.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Oh I know im just looking at other reasons as well.


I didn't mean to quote you. I thought it would double quote and show that genius Samcro's post.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Xenoblade said:


> so then why didn't taker go after reigns first who
> 1)is the fresher man and about to win the match
> 2) the man he is feuding with
> 3)The man he chokeslammed two weeks ago..
> ...


That's the point, gotta make Roman look strong. He'll look even stronger once he beats Taker, Goldberg, Lesnar and is the first person to pin Samoa Joe.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Braun vs. Undertaker had more appeal for me given his size, but of course, forever Reign.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Xenoblade said:


> so then why didn't taker go after reigns first who
> 1)is the fresher man and about to win the match
> 2) the man he is feuding with
> 3)The man he chokeslammed two weeks ago..
> ...


Because Braun came at him from behind.

Jesus Christ did any of you even watch the finish?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Losing to Reigns doesn't makes him look like a geek.


Yeah, because losing to Roman clean didn't make Rusev and the Club look like geeks right?

And it's not only that, but the Taker stuff as well that made Braun look like a geek


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Smackdown wins.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Were literally gonna be having the same talk about undertaker next year during the RTWM 34


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> Maybe he should have thought about all of that, before he turned his back on Reigns for no reason and chokeslammed an innocent bystander.


You are right.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> Uptown King said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn't fast enough to move out of the way. He is older so slower instinct.
> ...


This. This is why I consider him a heel now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> and yet the match is going to get the biggest reaction and have the fans the most invested in over all the other matches :draper2


 If they wanted the biggest reaction, they should have gone with Cena.

Fans hate Roman with a passion and Taker is a legend. Put Taker in there with Cena, Lesnar, HHH, Seth or Ambrose, the result would be the same.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, because losing to Roman clean didn't make Rusev and the Club look like geeks right?


It didn't, it set a clear hierarchy on the roster something that has always been done not just with Reigns. He is of a higher tier than them ergo he is booked stronger. It is not Reign's fault what they decided to do with Rusev after that feud.

Also Braun kicked out of the spear and looked very dominant in the match. You need to take the booking into account as well.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, because losing to Roman clean didn't make Rusev and the Club look like geeks right?
> 
> And it's not only that, but the Taker stuff as well that made Braun look like a geek


Rusev and the Club were already horribly booked, Strowman hasn't received monthly booking like them.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Were literally gonna be having the same talk about undertaker next year during the RTWM 34


Gotta figure that is the end though. The character arc of Taker returning to the site where the Streak ended to avenge the Streak before bowing out looking for win 25... what better way?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The 'A' show is the show without Roman on it.

His booking drags the show down to nonredeemable levels.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Because Braun came at him from behind.
> 
> Jesus Christ did any of you even watch the finish?


you clearly didn't watch the match.. Braun just got back up from the fucking superman punch, he didn't lay a hand on taker..

Taker stared at roman for 5 minutes and kept looking back at braun waiting for him to get up so he could chokeslam him.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

bradatar said:


> This. This is why I consider him a heel now.


He is still a face just with an edge recently.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Gotta figure that is the end though. The character arc of Taker returning to the site where the Streak ended to avenge the Streak before bowing out looking for win 25... what better way?


Hs to be. Retire the same place where the streak ended. Makes the most sense.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Btw, if Undertaker walks to the ring at Mania, we´ll be there for a while. They should bring back a hearse to save Undertaker the embarrassment to ride a segway again.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

"So is there something you want to... tell us about"


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> The 'A' show is the show without Roman on it.
> 
> His booking drags the show down to nonredeemable levels.


yea cause 1 superstar can drag down a whole show fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> Rusev and the Club were already horribly booked, Strowman hasn't received monthly booking like them.


Only case that someone look better after losing to Reigns was AJ, because it's freaking AJ.

His feud with KO: Despite "winning the feud" KO looked like a geek who couldn't beat him by his own

His feud with Rusev: Rusev lost all the matches, look like a geek

His 2 matches with the Club, the tag champs: They looked like geeks

And the worst: His feud with the League of Nations, made 4 top guys look like geeks


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Only case that someone look better after losing to Reigns was AJ, because it's freaking AJ.
> 
> His feud with KO: Despite "winning the feud" KO looked like a geek who couldn't beat him by his own
> 
> ...


Your right but all those guys was booked bad before anyways minus the Club who just debuted at the time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> His feud with KO: Despite "winning the feud" KO looked like a geek who couldn't beat him by his own


Owens couldn't beat Rollins on his own either on their feud before that. A heel needing to cheat or have help to beat a top face is nothing new.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> yea cause 1 superstar can drag down a whole show fpalm



HHH's reign of terror. 
Roman Reigns' singles run.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> HHH's reign of terror.
> Roman Reigns singles run.


not even close


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> not even close


 You'll never learn.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Choke slam and Spear it's the Vince McMahon special for $9.99 :lol. I won't say Strowman is buried. Because to me a monster like Brodus Clay who got given a jobber gimmick. That was buried. But this was definitely squash territory. Looks like Bruan was just built to make Reigns look strong going into Mania against taker. This is classic Vince McMahon booking. Been doing this for years. Feed the monster heel of the time to the Babyface of the time. Wait Reigns is not a Babyface right? But he gets booed all the time? I'm confused. Are we susposed to be cheering for Reigns or booing him? I guess when he cleans out Taker. Im going guessing boo.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Choke slam and Spear it's the Vince McMahon special for $9.99 :lol. I won't say Strowman is buried. Because to me a monster like Brodus Clay who got given a jobber gimmick. That was buried. But this was definitely squash territory. Looks like Bruan was just built to make Reigns look strong going into Mania against taker. This is classic Vince McMahon booking. Been doing this for years. Feed the monster heel of the time to the Babyface of the time. Wait Reigns is not a Babyface right? But he gets booed all the time? I'm confused. Are we susposed to be cheering for Reigns or booing him? I guess when he cleans out Taker. Im going guessing boo.


 I'm torn, I don't want Taker to lose to Reigns to piss on his own legacy (doing it on his own every time he steps into a ring tbh) and I don't want Roman to add this honor to his legacy. Then again, a shit ton of fans are going to turn on Roman and it might force them to put an end to the Roman Reigns project.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

smarks are so hypocritical when it comes to taker..

people are pissed reigns beat strowman at fastlane but have no problem with taker punking him out like a bitch.

Taker is old and broken down, and still can make brawn back away in fear and chokeslam his ass.

Funny thing is Taker has "buried" more people in his career than John Cena or Triple h.. Don't make me remind everyone of Bray Wyatt, a ton of smackdown midcarders, hell he even buried his own brother kane and has made him look like the drastically inferior one throughout his entire career.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> I'm torn, I don't want Taker to lose to Reigns to piss on his own legacy (doing it on his own every time he steps into a ring tbh) and I don't want Roman to add this honor to his legacy. Then again, a shit ton of fans are going to turn on Roman and it might force them to put an end to the Roman Reigns project.


Eventually the "Roman Reigns Project" is going to end anyway.. I can't remember the last talent they went to great lengths to get over as the top guy that the fans shit on from day one like they do Reigns.. Cena was shit on after awhile but he was for a few years naturally loved by the crowd in massive ways

There is literally nothing they can do outside Roman leaking a sex tape with Stephanie to get him over at this point. He's done.. This is Vinces failure point.. He's been able to turn lemons into lemonade for decades but Roman is the end of the line of his abilities.. Fork in it.. This is the ends of Vinces "genius"


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Best part of Raw once you get rid of Jericho GOATing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844008967466553345


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Eventually the "Roman Reigns Project" is going to end anyway.. I can't remember the last talent they went to great lengths to get over as the top guy that the fans shit on from day one like they do Reigns.. Cena was shit on after awhile but he was for a few years naturally loved by the crowd in massive ways
> 
> There is literally nothing they can do outside Roman leaking a sex tape with Stephanie to get him over at this point. He's done.. This is Vinces failure point.. He's been able to turn lemons into lemonade for decades but Roman is the end of the line of his abilities.. Fork in it.. This is the ends of Vinces "genius"


 I'm just laughing at how inorganic it all is. 

I'm shocked he has as fans as he does when his character is forced and fake (unrelatable). There is no obstacle for Roman, he is the be all and end all. Why bother getting behind him when he will overcome each obstacle with ease?


I gave up on Cena as a teen because of this. Got tired of him going over everyone and never really having a true challenge to overcome.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Jesus Christ this has awful mania written all over it. 

I can't even get that much hyped about Jericho and Owens because of how mediocre Jericho is in the ring now, plus I know Owens will win.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

here is the undertaker coming out and burying two tag teams for no reason on smackdown years ago







Here is the undertaker burying half the smackdown locker room for no reason


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Strategize said:


> Jesus Christ this has awful mania written all over it.
> 
> I can't even get that much hyped about Jericho and Owens because of how mediocre Jericho is in the ring now, plus I know Owens will win.


 Second biggest match on the card is built on a dispute over a yard neither wrestler has a right to :lmao


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Second biggest match on the card is built on a dispute over a yard neither of wrestler has a right to :lmao


8 fucking title matches aswell, completely overkill. 

Problem with the brand split I guess, last year had 4.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWE disabled comments on the video of New Day's segment...


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> Funny thing is Taker has "buried" more people in his career than John Cena or Triple h..


To be fair, burying people is _*literally*_ the Undertaker's gimmick.


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Such a good ending last week.


Yes, it was a happy ending.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

dude the undertaker is old

it's not fun anymore


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> WWE disabled comments on the video of New Day's segment...



It's the only one from RAW that has the comments disabled hahaha


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

can anyone explain to me any sort of logical sense interfering in your wrestlemania opponents match and taking out their current opponent that is already half unconscious?

raw is just pitiful man we really need a a new company to uprise. hopefully NJPW will blow up when they start touring the US


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Jesus Christ this has awful mania written all over it.
> 
> I can't even get that much hyped about Jericho and Owens because of how mediocre Jericho is in the ring now, plus I know Owens will win.


You know, I don't like to say stuff like this because he's the most popular baby face on Raw and on these forums, but yeah. Y2J is incredible at creating character by collecting gimmicks, audience chanting participation etc. But as an actual in ring talent? Lets just say there's a reason AJ started TRULY taking off the second he was out of that Jericho feud. He's not BAD, and he's not old and slow or any of that, he's just sort of got the same problem Ambrose has. His chemistry can sometimes be off in the ring, which leads to matches that are far far below what you expect.

The secret concern I have always had about the JeriKO match is somehow Jericho would fail to capitalize in the ring in a way that the story itself deserves. It deserves a 10 out of 10 barn burner Mania match to end all Mania matches. I know KO has that in him, does 46 year old Jericho?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> You know, I don't like to say stuff like this because he's the most popular baby face on Raw and on these forums, but yeah. Y2J is incredible at creating character by collecting gimmicks, audience chanting participation etc. But as an actual in ring talent? Lets just say there's a reason AJ started TRULY taking off the second he was out of that Jericho feud. He's not BAD, and he's not old and slow or any of that, he's just sort of got the same problem Ambrose has. His chemistry can sometimes be off in the ring, which leads to matches that are far far below what you expect.
> 
> The secret concern I have always had about the JeriKO match is somehow Jericho would fail to capitalize in the ring in a way that the story itself deserves. It deserves a 10 out of 10 barn burner Mania match to end all Mania matches. I know KO has that in him, does 46 year old Jericho?


I agree it can be dangerous to critique a favorite on the board but I think it's well recognized that Jerichos slowed down, to put it nicely, when it comes to inring action. 

I'm hoping that the Owens Jericho match is a slow paced hard hitting match. No chain wrestling or irish whip sequences. A rough, stiff... I guess to steal JR's phrase slobberknocker... maybe throw in a ref bump and a few chair shots from Owens. I think a match with that kind of psycology can make Jericho/Owens really good.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Well a lot of the booking for this week's RAW made sense. Foley is no longer GM but I didn't feel bad for him because he was awful as GM. Sami Zayn comes out to defend him but of course, he's a jobber so he lost easily to Samoa Joe in a match. I sure hope Charlotte defeating Dana Brooke ends their mini-feud or whatever. Thought it was over a long time ago. And now Nia Jax defeats Bayley so she can be in the Title match for WM. Typical.

I was happy to hear Jericho say some of his old catch phrases in the Highlight Reel. The fans are so behind now too. Kevin Owens (and Samoa Joe) coming out to attack him helped made this one of the best segments of the night. Have no clue what is going to happen with the Triple H/Rollins match. Such a shame Rollins got hurt. I did enjoy the Austin Aries' post match segment with Neville. Aries can really talk and has a good voice. Lastly, the main event match felt slow and got me bored at times. Undertaker came out which was cool but he took a weak Spear.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

First segment was good. Crowd was hot.. Foley/Steph/Zayn promo was nice but then it kind of all went downhill. Same old Goldberg/Lesnar packages, Triple H's promo was way too long, Enzo and Cass are the two most idiotic guys in the roster and Jericho/Ko segment was okay-ish. 

I absolutely hate it when commentators paint guys like Reigns or Cena as the underdogs. "Can he do the impossible?" He beat Braun at FL you idiots... how is this impossible?

I'm not feeling Taker/Reigns either. The whole feud is based on who's yard is the wwe ring?... boring.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

What a lame ending :deanfpalm :beckylol

Triple H's off the scale smug "HAVE A NICE DAY!" to Mick Foley was perfect :Rollins


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Any sextape related chants?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Wasn't a perfect Raw, but I really enjoyed it for two main reasons:

1) the hot Brooklyn crowd
2) Basically everything on the show was 100% focused on Wrestlemania

An invested crowd and a show written with purpose always makes things 10X better.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Wasn't a perfect Raw, but I really enjoyed it for two main reasons:
> 
> 1) the hot Brooklyn crowd
> 2) Basically everything on the show was 100% focused on Wrestlemania
> ...


Yeah that Dana v. Charlotte match really added to the build of the RAW women's title match.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> You'll never learn.


And you will never realize the truth. tit for tat.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Yeah that Dana v. Charlotte match really added to the build of the RAW women's title match.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


I said, "basically everything", not "absolutely everything". It was a 3 minute match, talk about nitpicking. Besides, it gave Charlotte a win and tied up the loose end of the Charlotte/Dana partnership before getting to the women's title match. Would have been weird to completely ignore the Charlotte/Dana split after last week.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I said, "basically everything", not "absolutely everything". It was a 3 minute match, talk about nitpicking. Besides, it gave Charlotte a win and tied up the loose end of the Charlotte/Dana partnership before getting to the women's title match. Would have been weird to completely ignore the Charlotte/Dana split after last week.


My bad

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Eventually the "Roman Reigns Project" is going to end anyway.. I can't remember the last talent they went to great lengths to get over as the top guy that the fans shit on from day one like they do Reigns.. Cena was shit on after awhile but he was for a few years naturally loved by the crowd in massive ways
> 
> There is literally nothing they can do outside Roman leaking a sex tape with Stephanie to get him over at this point. He's done.. This is Vinces failure point.. He's been able to turn lemons into lemonade for decades but Roman is the end of the line of his abilities.. Fork in it.. This is the ends of Vinces "genius"


lol Roman will never be done as long as Vince is in charge. This time next year you will probably be saying the same thing when Roman faces Brock for the title. And the year after that, and after that. These conversations wont stop until the day he retires. Reigns is the next FOTC some just have to accept that. Those "lets go Roman, Roman sucks chants" is all the proof in the world that he is the next face of the company.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

I tuned off the TV when Triple Nose was on screen, I can't stand his long ass boring promos ...

And Triple Nose looks old as hell these days, every week he looks more and more like a grandpa.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Taker has put over shitters like Kozlov and Khali on PPV, he's not even close to Cena or HHH's levels so I don't wanna be seeing that shit.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So is Strowman just going to be dumped into the ATGBR at the last minute next week then? I know there's already 45 matches at WM, but couldn't they have just had him go over Show or something?

I guess if he is in the ATGBR, he's got to at least win it. Not that it matters too much in the long run, but they could have him eliminate everyone to show his dominance again.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Pretty mediocre episode. The HHH promo, Foley firing and Jericho/Owens segments were good but overall it seemed like just a lot of video recaps and shit. The women's stuff is so played out and the tag teams are a joke. Steph shouting down everyone while dressed like a 16 year old. Just not much to like about this episode.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mr. WM and Reigns should've had a better encounter than that.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Every episode of Raw is predictable nowadays, get one or two watchable highlights then the rest consists of nonsensical garbage & filler.

Last night was no different, opening segment & Jericho/Owens segment were the only real highlights. Taker/Reigns was a massive disappointment, no hype around this match whatsoever, they needed more build.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

So Taker is basically a moron. He attacked Braun for no reason when he had his enemy in front of him, and then with stupid bad acting he realized his screwed and then got speared like grade a nerd. Hell yeah.

Y2J was the star of the show. Cheer him on maaaaaaaan.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> So Taker is basically a moron. He attacked Braun for no reason when he had his enemy in front of him, and then with stupid bad acting he realized his screwed and then got speared like grade a nerd. Hell yeah.


That's what I was thinking. Why attack Braun? The guy has done nothing to him, he even showed him respect by leaving the ring a week ago so Taker could face off against Roman.

With all this bad writing on RAW I hope instead of drafting superstars they draft members of creative instead.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock said:


> So is Strowman just going to be dumped into the ATGBR at the last minute next week then? I know there's already 45 matches at WM, but couldn't they have just had him go over Show or something?
> 
> I guess if he is in the ATGBR, he's got to at least win it. Not that it matters too much in the long run, but they could have him eliminate everyone to show his dominance again.


They better have something better for Stroman than the "Creative Has Nothing For You" Battle Royal....*OR ELSE* :braun

Thread title was perfect "No Sleep Til Brooklyn"...45 minutes into the show and I was asleep :sleep


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I see Steph was her overbearing self on the show, again. It's got beyond a joke really for never letting the babyface shine in segments. Just her mouth going off incessantly. Plus, there's never any payoff to any of it.

At least with Vince, he showed some arse and let others get over by stooging for them and was at least willing to get his comeuppance when it was needed. Yeah, i know he's a bloke and she's a woman and all that 

It's not heat, it's just GO AWAY AND LET PEOPLE WHO YOU PAY GET THE FUCK OVER.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Brock said:


> I see Steph was her overbearing self on the show, again. It's got beyond a joke really for never letting the babyface shine in segments. Just her mouth going off incessantly. Plus, there's never any payoff to any of it.
> 
> At least with Vince, he showed some arse and let others get over by stooging for them and was at least willing to get his comeuppance when it was needed. Yeah, i know he's a bloke and she's a woman and all that
> 
> It's not heat, it's just GO AWAY AND LET PEOPLE WHO YOU PAY GET THE FUCK OVER.


She's an instant channel changer for me. And thing is she is really good at being a heel.

But she's nothing like her dad. Vince would be the most evil boss in the world but he would do anything, even allow himself to be humiliated to make someone else look good.

I understand it's not the AE anymore but they can't even let anyone beat her verbally anymore. And the way she will just cut someone off while they talk, ugh, I just can't. My hand can't reach for the remote fast enough when she's on screen.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Wow I watch Raw for the first time in ages and its still shit even when WM is like 2 weeks away, seeing Undertaker at this point is just sad hopefully he retires this year.

I don't even think Roman is that bad of a talent but he is so annoying to see on the screen I hate the guy due to his booking, even when Smarks were starting to like one of the big guys Vince was pushing he gets fed to Roman in some C PPV, hope he gets added to the Taker match instead of them having nothing for the guy, thank god Brock ended the streak so Roman couldn't.

Also why the fuck is Nia Jax in the womans title match she is dreadful, is being related to the Rock the only thing she got going for her at least Roman is decent in the ring.


----------



## Klotty23 (Feb 14, 2017)

Brock said:


> I see Steph was her overbearing self on the show, again. It's got beyond a joke really for never letting the babyface shine in segments. Just her mouth going off incessantly. Plus, there's never any payoff to any of it.
> 
> At least with Vince, he showed some arse and let others get over by stooging for them and was at least willing to get his comeuppance when it was needed.Yeah, i know he's a bloke and she's a woman and all that
> 
> It's not heat, it's just GO AWAY AND LET PEOPLE WHO YOU PAY GET THE FUCK OVER.


Looks like she's doing her job perfectly as a heel to get u so worked up in IRL.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Klotty23 said:


> Looks like she's doing her job perfectly as a heel to get u so worked up in IRL.


I'm not worked up lol, I'm simply making a point. It's not even her being an overly effective heel half the time either tbh. She serves no purpose being out there in most of these segments, esp when it's with the male half of the roster who can do/say jack shit in return for obvious reasons. She can be a really good heel in certain circumstances though I agree, there are just too many times when she's simply not needed IMO.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Brock said:


> I see Steph was her overbearing self on the show, again. It's got beyond a joke really for never letting the babyface shine in segments. Just her mouth going off incessantly. Plus, there's never any payoff to any of it.
> 
> *At least with Vince, he showed some arse and let others get over by stooging for them and was at least willing to get his comeuppance when it was needed. *Yeah, i know he's a bloke and she's a woman and all that
> 
> It's not heat, it's just GO AWAY AND LET PEOPLE WHO YOU PAY GET THE FUCK OVER.



To hell with vince, Stephanie herself did that back in the day when she was a heel.

it's different times (men can't put their hands on women) but go away heat to me is a made up term. It is just a way to discredit a heel who gets a reaction you personally don't enjoy watching.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

There is a level of hatred and difference in between on screen character and the actual person. At this point nothing can make Stephanie to get universally cheered. Its impossible. She can't turn back on her early 2000's position. She crossed that line way before. People just hate her. Not because of her contribution to the actual canon but simply hate her as an individual.

It can be usefull in rare occasions like Daniel Bryan saga in 2014, but in general it hurts the product.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Xenoblade said:


> To hell with vince, Stephanie herself did that back in the day when she was a heel.
> 
> it's different times (men can't put their hands on women) but go away heat to me is a made up term. It is just a way to discredit a heel who gets a reaction you personally don't enjoy watching.


I understand none of the male roster can go ahead and slap her or whatever, this isn't 2000 anymore. Which is what makes what she's still doing now even worse tbh. She's doing the same act but it isn't helping anyone.

It just seems to be a weekly occurance atm.


----------



## Klotty23 (Feb 14, 2017)

Let's see... in the last three years Stephanie was arrested during her feud with the Bellas, was shoved into a pool of pudding by Vickie Guerrero and just last year took a spear from Roman Reigns. Tell me again how she never gets her comeuppance?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Another boring episode of the Roman Reigns show.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Another boring episode of the Roman Reigns show.


Reigns was not heavily shown or talked about throughout the show, so just another boring MNR episode.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I refuse to believe Strowman isn't involved in Taker/Reigns somehow.

You don't feature heavily whenever Reigns and Taker are on television every week and nothing else to do with just over a week to go until Wrestlemania.

Now he's been chokeslammed by Taker - Strowman, the character, will act upon that. Whether he destroys both next week or somehow gets his payback at Wrestlemania? I'm not sure but it's got me intrigued. The fact they protected Strowman against Reigns last night and didn't have Reigns beats me again for me shows they still see something in him.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> Reigns was not heavily shown or talked about throughout the show, so just another boring MNR episode.


Yet he still had to be shoved down our throats at the very end. Gotta make Roman look strong.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PavelGaborik said:


> Yet he still had to be shoved down our throats at the very end. Gotta make Roman look strong.


What does "shoved down our throats" even mean in this case? Is the mere fact that Reigns shows up _at all_ during the show an act of them shoving him down your throat? He is involved in a feud for Mania and so did a match/segment which took less than 20 mins on a 3 hour show to further said feud. And god forbid he gains the upper hand at any point after Taker slammed him two weeks ago and Braun slammed him last week.

I swear a lot of the smarks are downright unreasonable when it comes to their criticisms of Reigns. Not to mention the blatant double standard involved.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> *What does "shoved down our throats" even mean in this case? Is the mere fact that Reigns shows up* _at all_ during the show an act of them shoving him down your throat? He is involved in a feud for Mania and so did a match/segment which took less than 20 mins on a 3 hour show to further said feud. And god forbid he gains the upper hand at any point after Taker slammed him two weeks ago and Braun slammed him last week.
> 
> I swear a lot of the smarks are downright unreasonable when it comes to their criticisms of Reigns. Not to mention the blatant double standard involved.


It's quite simple really. Roman once again at the end of RAW has his music playing, with him looking "super strong" making Braun look like a geek, and lol @ Taker being an absolute moron and somehow turning his back on his Mania opponent. 

Horrible booking as usual. The boo's are only gonna get worse when he goes over Taker at Mania. Where the hell does Braun even go from here? Guy looked like the next big thing the past 6 months, and now he doesn't even have a match at Mania. The only hope now is he somehow gets thrown into the Taker-Reigns match at the last possible second. What a shame.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"He was marking out, maaaaaaaan"

I did have a smirk at that young Owens pic in a Y2J shirt. Good promo by Jericho last night.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PavelGaborik said:


> It's quite simple really. Roman once again at the end of RAW has his music playing, with him looking "super strong" making Braun look like a geek, and lol @ Taker being an absolute moron and somehow turning his back on his Mania opponent.


But RAW didn't end this week with Reigns' music playing, it ended with Taker's and with both Reigns and Taker in a stand off. Last week's RAW ended with Rollins/Triple H, the week before that it ended with Taker's music playing and him standing tall and Reigns in the process of recovering from the slam and before that on the go home show for Fastlane it ended with Reigns music playing as he grabbed the contract and Braun standing tall after beating Reigns up. The week before that it ended with Braun's music playing after he laid down Reigns.

That's 1 time in over a month. So since it is clear that the shows are not ending with Reigns's music playing nor him looking "super strong" all the time. I take it that by "shoving him down our throats" what you _actually_ mean is that he is involved in the closing segment of the show on a regular basis. On those grounds then do you think Styles and Ambrose are being shoved down our throats?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Did anyone else notice that annoying shrieky girl somewhere in the audience screaming throughout the whole show? it was so unsettling


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> But RAW didn't end this week with Reigns' music playing, it ended with Taker's and with both Reigns and Taker in a stand off. Last week's RAW ended with Rollins/Triple H, the week before that it ended with Taker's music playing and him standing tall and Reigns in the process of recovering from the slam and before that on the go home show for Fastlane it ended with Reigns music playing as he grabbed the contract and Braun standing tall after beating Reigns up. The week before that it ended with Braun's music playing after he laid down Reigns.
> 
> That's 1 time in over a month. So since it is clear that the shows are not ending with Reigns's music playing nor him looking "super strong" all the time. I take it that by "shoving him down our throats" what you _actually_ mean is that he is involved in the closing segment of the show on a regular basis. On those grounds then do you think Styles and Ambrose are being shoved down our throats?


That's exactly what I mean, yes. Even when the guy gets beat up(which is every match), he always comes up on top in the end. The whole "Undertaker's music playing at the end of RAW" was pretty funny. The guy just got speared in half by Roman after turning his back on him like a moron, and sat up 5 minutes later. It was pretty cute of WWE to play his music during the last 10 seconds of the show. 

I'm not even going to acknowledge the fact that you just used AJ Styles as a comparison.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Boring episode. I enjoyed the 2 episodes before it but the last one was a mess. 

The Highlight Reel was literally the highlight of the show. 

Also enjoyed:

- Dana & her attire 
- Triple H's promo ofc
- Sami defending Foley..

And that's it I think


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PavelGaborik said:


> That's exactly what I mean, yes. Even when the guy gets beat up(which is every match), he always comes up on top in the end. The whole "Undertaker's music playing at the end of RAW" was pretty funny. The guy just got speared in half by Roman after turning his back on him like a moron, and sat up 5 minutes later. It was pretty cute of WWE to play his music during the last 10 seconds of the show.


You are being inconsistent as you don't use the same excuse you use here for them playing Taker's music for when they played Reigns' music in the go home show for Fastlane after Braun has beat him up. 




PavelGaborik said:


> I'm not even going to acknowledge the fact that you just used AJ Styles as a comparison.


Of course, we can't allow pesky facts get in the way.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> You are being inconsistent as you don't use the same excuse you use here for them playing Taker's music for when they played Reigns' music in the go home show for Fastlane after Braun has beat him up.
> 
> I don't really see how I'm being inconsistent honestly. Taker is a fat out of shape legend and Roman has been shoved down our throats every single week in every closing segment. Even when the guy gets beat up in the closing segment, he makes sure to bury whoever attacked him in the end. Poor Braun doesn't even have a match at Mania yet.:laugh:
> 
> ...


I don't really see how I'm being inconsistent honestly. Taker is a fat out of shape legend and Roman has been shoved down our throats every single week in every closing segment. Even when the guy gets beat up in the closing segment, he makes sure to bury whoever attacked him in the end. Poor Braun doesn't even have a match at Mania yet.:laugh:

Don't let Styles actually being entertaining get in the way of your opinion!


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

If they removed the filler and condensed RAW to 2 hours, that would've been a good show.

A solid start, middle and end. It's just a shame there's so much pointless filler inbetween.


----------



## O J Solomon (Mar 23, 2017)

"Poor Braun"?? Don't feel sorry for a massive pile of meat with a tiny face and no personality. You can tell he's got little going for him when the guys on the mic have to constantly use the stock soundboard phrases like "stalking his prey" and "immovable object" and all that tired nonsense.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i'm watching raw now... crowd doing the wave for a bayley match, wow... they buried the fuck out of her far more than wwe ever could.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Charlotte's boobs are the best part of Raw. :Cocky


----------

